# Unigine Benchmark Compilation



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Unigine Benchmark Compilation


Post the screenshots of your SCORE along with CPU-Z,GPU-Z and your Desktop Date and Time..  This will be listed in groups of Nvidia and ATI with number of cores.
If you want your card listed here be sure to post all in Table format like below.  The X's represent your final score in a given benchmark. 

BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1020/1250|XXXXX|i7 920@4.2Ghz

A deep and sincere thanks goes out to Asylum for re-creating the Futuremark Vantage and 06 compilations.  I'm using his format to make things easy and familiar to the members of TPU.  The next time any of you visit his compilation threads give his first post a good hearty thanks!

Unigine Benchmarks may be downloaded HERE

In the spirit of good sportsmanship I request that everyone consider that you are shitting all over TPU's community if you fake/use an underhanded trick to alter your score.  If you do not intend to benchmark the way everyone else benchmarks then please do not even submit a score at all.  You will most likely be found out, and it may be at someone's expense other than your own.  People often look at these compilations to judge their own results.  The truth is far more valuable than the #1 position on some internet forum, so please please PLEASE do not ruin this thread with dishonest results.  Thank you.


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Heaven Benchmark 2.X
Techpowerup Download Mirror

Benchmarks will be accepted in DX10 and DX11 modes 
Resolution-1280x1024/Shaders-High/AntiAliasing-x4/AnisotropicFiltering-x8/Tesselation-Normal if in DX11

Video footage DX9 VS DX11 Comparison in Heaven Benchmark by *audiotranceable*

Accepted Performance Tweaks


> When you launch the benchmark, press the tilde key ~ and enter the console...
> Then type:d3d11_render_use_replication 1
> 
> 
> ...



DX11
Nvidia-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Hms1193|MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB|911/994/1822|1181|Intel i5 750 4.42GHz
Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|890/1038|1892|Intel i7 950 4.2GHz
HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|860/1000|1517|i7 970GHz@4.72
claylomax|GTX 480|900/1001/1800|1722|Phenom II X4 965@3.6Ghz
v12dock | MSI GTX 460 | 881/1762/1025 | 1126 | Phenom II X4@3.2GHz

Nvidia-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
HammerON|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|880/1000|2887|i7 970@4.72GHz
largon|2× GTX470|750/888|2159|Phenom II X3 720@3.5
Arctucas|2x eVGA GTX 460 SC EE 1GB SLI|854/1002/1707|1413|E6750@3.2GHz 
Nvidia-Tri Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 X3|797/949/1594|3214|i7 860@4.0Ghz
Nvidia-Quad Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu

DX10
Nvidia-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
LifeOnMars|BFG GTX 275 OC|648/1152/1440|1222|Q6600@3.6Ghz
{JNT}Raptor|XFX GTX285|750/1620/1350|1527|I7-920 @ 4.2Ghz
AthlonX2|EVGA GTX275|713/1260|1205|i5 750@4.0Ghz
OnBoard|ASUS GTX280|735/1242/1512|1342|i5 750@4.0Ghz
jlewis02|nvidia GTX280|602/1107|1227|Q9550@3.8Ghz
somebody|EVGA GTS250|810/1250/1900|939|i7 860@4.0GHz
kid41212003|eVGA 8800GT|720/1000|750|i7 920@4.2GHz
Black Panther|Clevo 8800M GTX|500/799|959|C2Q Q9450 @ 2.67Ghz
DOM|PALIT 9600GSO Sonic SLI|750/950/1875|1173|i7 920 @ 2.8GHz
rickss69|Evga GTX 280|747/1257/1619|1543|i7 i5 670 @ 4.5GHz
Nvidia-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
jlewis02|OEM nvidia/eVGA GTX280 in SLI|602/1107|2324|Q9550@3.8Ghz
roast|BFG GTX285 + eVGA GTX285|695/1300|3193|i7 920@3.8GHz
Nvidia-Tri Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Nvidia-Quad Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu

DX11
ATI-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|1026|Q9550 @3.6Ghz
BUBJE|CLUB3d 5850|1001/1200|1093|Quad 9550 @3.4Ghz
rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1013/1303|1318|i7 920 @ 3.9GHz
jlewis02|XFX 5850 BE|850/1200|1007|Q9550@4Ghz
BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1050/1300|1166|X5677@4.25GHz (HT OFF)
Divide Overflow|Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X|925/1375|1114|i7 920 4.0 GHz
runnin17|XFX 5870|850/1200|1036|AMD 555BE (unlocked) @ 3.8GHz
erocker|XFX HD 5770|950/1300|631|AII X4 620@3.25Ghz
rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1306|1163|i7 i5 670 @ 4.4GHz
BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1030/1250|1059|i7 920@4.2GHz
TAViX|Gigabyte HD 5870|970/1250|1050|Core 2 Quad Q9650 @4.2GHz
wolf|Sapphire 5870|960/1250|1027|i7 920@4.2Ghz
rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1013/1306|1271|Xeon 3580 @ 4GHz
Boneface|sapphire 5870|1000/1300|1044|i5 750 @ 3.6GHz
rickss69|5870|1000/1251|959|i5 670 @ 5GHz
jjFarking|XFX 5850|850/1200|910|X4 965@3932
Xternal | PowerColor HD5770 | 875/1225 | 584 | E7200 3.40GHZ
a_ump|HIS HD 5770|1050/1401|642|q6600@3.4ghz
ATI-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
crazyeyesreaper|2x AMD 6970|880/1375|2086|Phenom II 965 3.4ghz
johnnyfiive | HD 6870 (2)| 900/1050 | 2110 | i7 950 @ 4.2
Fullinfusion|Sapphire 5970|950/1250|2057|PII X6 1090T@4.35Ghz
Xykronius|x1 Sapphire 5970 4gb|950/1350|1841|AMD X6 1090T@4.0Ghz
TotalChaos|Sapphire 5850/Asus 5850|850/1175|1737|PII 940BE@3.41Ghz
erocker|Diamond HD 5850 CrossFire|965/1250|2040|PII 965BE@4.1Ghz
InTeL-iNsIdE|Sapphire 5770's x2|920/1325|1145|i7 920@4.2Ghz
Black Panther|HD5970|810/1155|1625|E8400@4095
ATI-Tri Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
randomflip|GIGABYTE 5970 + HIS 5870|900/1200|2572|i7 930 @4.2ghz
MetalRacer|HD5970+HD5850 Trifire|950/1250|2741|i7 920@4.0GHz
ATI-Quad Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
r1rhyder|HSI 5970 CrossFireX|850/1000|3513|Xeon W3580@4.4Ghz
Mydog|MSI 5970 + 2x 5870|1000/1220 - 1050/1330|3536|i7 980X @4,7GHz

DX10
ATI-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
guitarfreaknation|2x 4890|850/975|2133|Q9550 @ 3.61 GHz
rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1301|2140|Xeon 3580 @ 4GHz
rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1306|1978|i7 i5 670 @ 4.5GHz
jlewis02|XFX 5850 BE|851/1200|1559|Q9550@3.8Ghz
blkhogan|ATI 4890|925/1050|1049|Phenom II 940@3.5
ste2425|Palit 4850|625/993|664|E8200 @2.66
Divide Overflow|Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X|925/1375|1901|i7 920 4.0 GHz
a_ump|HIS HD 5770|1050/1401|1117|q6600@3.4ghz
ATI-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Xykronius|x1 Sapphire 5970 4gb|925/1200|3193|AMD X6 1090T@4.0Ghz
MetalRacer|Asus 5850 Xfire|900/1275|3185|i7 X980 @4.0Ghz
Black Panther|Sapphire Radeon HD5970|735/1010|2482|E8400@4000
KieX|Powercolor 4870X2|800/1000|1764|C2Q Q9550 @ 3.9Ghz
H82LUZ|1 Palit and 1 Sapphire 4870 in crossfire|750/900|1696|Amd 9950BE @3.2
2DividedbyZero|XFX HD4870x2|850/1000|1860|C2Q Q6600@3.68GHZ
ATI-Tri Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Jbdub1771|Saphire/Powercolor 4850x2/4850| 700/1040 | 1898 |C2Q Q6600 @ 3.5Ghz
ATI-Quad Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
DRDNA|ATI-2X-4870x2|750/900|3245|i7 920@4Ghz

DX11
All Cards - The Top 10


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
r1rhyder|HSI 5970 CrossFireX|850/1000|3513|Xeon W3580@4.4Ghz
sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 X3|797/949/1594|3214|i7 860@4.0Ghz
Mydog|MSI 5970 + 2x 5870|1000/1220 - 1050/1330|3536|i7 980X @4,7GHz


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Tropics Benchmark
If your score seems to be low, try lowering your CPU overclock.  This benchmark seems to respond better to CPUs running at mild OCs

Benchmarks will be accepted in DX9 and DX10/10.1 modes 
Resolution-1280x1024/Shaders-High/AntiAliasing-x4/AnisotropicFiltering-x8/Reflections-ON/Ambient Occlusion-ON

DX10/10.1
Nvidia-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
LifeOnMars|BFG GTX 275 OC|648/1152/1440|1272|Q6600@3.6Ghz
rickss69|Evga GTX 280|729/1257/1580|1466|i7 i5 670 @ 4.9GHz
AthlonX2|EVGA GTX275|713/1260|1246|i5 750@4.0Ghz
OnBoard|ASUS GTX280|735/1242/1512|1386|i5 750@4.0Ghz
jlewis02|nvidia GTX280|602/1107|1157|Q9550@3.8Ghz
somebody|EVGA GTS250|810/1250/1900|1074|i7 860@4.0GHz
rickss69|8800 GT|744/1036/1807|836|Xeon 3580 @ 4.3GHz
kid41212003|eVGA 8800GT|720/1000|833|i7 920@4.2GHz
Nvidia-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Arctucas|2x eVGA GTX 460 SC EE 1GB SLI|854/1002/1707|2474|E6750@3.2GHz 
Nvidia-Tri Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Nvidia-Quad Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu

DX9
Nvidia-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Krony|GTX 580 SC|890/1050/1780|3146|Athlon 64 X2 5200+@2.86Ghz
HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|790/900/1580|2457|i7 920@3.87GHz
rickss69|Evga GTX 280|729/1257/1580|1735|i7 i5 670 @ 4.8GHz
somebody|EVGA GTS250|810/1250/1900|1549|i7 860@4.0GHz
Nvidia-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Nvidia-Tri Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Nvidia-Quad Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu

DX10/10.1
ATI-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1306|2503|i7 i5 670 @ 4.8GHz
jlewis02|XFX 5850 BE|851/1200|2071|Q9550@3.8Ghz
wolf|Sapphire 5870|950/1250|2198|i7 920 @ 4.2ghz
jjFarking|XFX 5850|850/1200|2073|X4 965@3932
blkhogan|ATI 4890|925/1050|1402|Phenom II 940@3.5
Xternal | PowerColor HD5770 | 875/1225 | 1161 | E7200 3.40GHZ
ATI-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Xykronius|x1 Sapphire 5970 4gb|950/1350|3390|AMDx6 1090t@4.0Ghz
Bucknuts77|2X Sapphire Radeon HD5770|950/1405|2094|Q6600@3398
H82LUZ|1 Palit and 1 Sapphire 4870 in crossfire|750/900|2125|Amd 9950BE @3.2
2DividedbyZero|XFX HD4870x2|850/1000|2140|C2Q Q6600@3.68GHZ
ATI-Tri Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
ATI-Quad Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
DRDNA|ATI-2X-4870x2|750/900|3385|i7 920@4Ghz

DX9
ATI-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
rickss69|5870|995/1245|2750|Xeon 3580 @ 4.48GHz
rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1306|2721|i7 i5 670 @ 4.8GHz
Xternal | PowerColor HD5770 | 875/1225 | 1323 | E7200 3.40GHZ
ATI-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Xykronius|x1 Sapphire 5970 4gb|925/1200|5003|AMD X6 1090T@4.0Ghz
Melvis | HIS 4870X2 | 750/900 | 2361 | FX-57@2.8GHz
ATI-Tri Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
ATI-Quad Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu

DX10/10.1
All Cards - The Top 10


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Sanctuary Benchmark
If your score seems to be low, try lowering your CPU overclock.  This benchmark seems to respond better to CPUs running at mild OCs

Benchmarks will be accepted in DX9 and DX10 modes 
Resolution-1280x1024/Shaders-High/AntiAliasing-x4/AnisotropicFiltering-x8/Ambient Occlusion-OFF

DX10
Nvidia-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
LifeOnMars|BFG GTX 275 OC|648/1152/1440|4192|Q6600@3.6Ghz
rickss69|Evga GTX 280|729/1257/1580|4666|i7 i5 670 @ 4.8GHz
AthlonX2|EVGA GTX275|713/1260|3924|i5 750@4.0Ghz
OnBoard|ASUS GTX280|735/1242/1512|4348|i5 750@4.0Ghz
jlewis02|nvidia GTX280|602/1107|3441|Q9550@3.8Ghz
somebody|EVGA GTS250|810/1250/1900|2954|i7 860@4.0GHz
kid41212003|eVGA 8800GT|720/1000|2365|i7 920@4.2GHz
rickss69|8800 GT|744/1036/1807|2326|Xeon 3580 @ 4.3GHz
Nvidia-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Arctucas|2x eVGA GTX 460 SC EE 1GB SLI|854/1002/1707|9060|E6750@3.2GHz 
Nvidia-Tri Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Nvidia-Quad Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu

DX9
Nvidia-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Krony|GTX 580 SC|890/1050/1780|8464|Athlon 64 X2 5200+@2.86Ghz
HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|790/900/1580|6676|i7 920@3.87GHz
rickss69|Evga GTX 280|729/1257/1580|4917|i7 i5 670 @ 4.8GHz
somebody|EVGA GTS250|810/1250/1900|3537|i7 860@4.0GHz
Nvidia-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Nvidia-Tri Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Nvidia-Quad Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu

DX10
ATI-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1306|6309|i7 i5 670 @ 4.8GHz
jlewis02|XFX 5850 BE|851/1200|5386|Q9550@3.8Ghz
BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|900/1200|5604|i7 920@4.2GHz
jjFarking|XFX 5850|850/1200|5252|X4 965@3932
blkhogan|ATI 4890|925/1050|3208|Phenom II 940@3.5
Xternal | PowerColor HD5770 | 875/1225 | 3042 | E7200 3.40GHZ
ATI-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Xykronius|x1 Sapphire 5970 4gb|950/1350|10220|AMD x6 1090t@4.0Ghz
Bucknuts77|2X Sapphire Radeon HD5770|950/1405|5864|Q6600@3398
H82LUZ|1 Palit and 1 Sapphire 4870 in crossfire|750/900|6117|Amd 9950BE @3.2
ATI-Tri Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
ATI-Quad Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
r1rhyder|2 HIS 5970|850/1000|17375|Xeon 3580@4.4GHz
DRDNA|ATI-2X-4870x2|750/900|11160|i7 920@4Ghz

DX9
ATI-Single Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1306|8305|i7 i5 670 @ 4.8GHz
rickss69|5870|995/1245|7979|Xeon 3580 @ 4.48GHz
Xternal | PowerColor HD5770 | 875/1225 | 3906 | E7200 3.40GHZ
ATI-Dual Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Xykronius|x1 Sapphire 5970 4gb|925/1200|11712|AMD X6 1090T@4Ghz
Melvis | HIS 4870X2 | 750/900 | 7459 | FX-57@2.8GHz
2DividedbyZero|XFX HD4870x2|850/1000|7885|C2Q Q6600@3.68GHZ
ATI-Tri Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
ATI-Quad Core


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
r1rhyder|2 HIS 5970|850/1000|25662|Xeon 3580@4.4GHz
DRDNA|ATI-2X-4870x2|750/900|14669|i7 920@4Ghz

DX10
All Cards - The Top 10


Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 16, 2010)

Is DX10 valid? Or DX11 only?


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

DX 10 and DX 11 are viable, I'm making up the settings for each now.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks Binge let me know when u get it all finalized ill do a run for the red team


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Ready, settings are listed above.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 16, 2010)

No support for DX9? Windows XP?


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Nope, go upgrade.  To put it in a nicer way, while we can cater to every version of DX I would like to keep things more recent since people will be interested more in DX10/11 compliant GPUs.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> Nope, go upgrade.



Thanks, and nope


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Tropics offers DX10/DX10.1
Which to use?


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Tropics will be available in DX9/10/10.1.  The 10 and 10.1 will be merged scores since 10.1 is an extension of 10.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

20 mins left on my HDD transfer then ill run Heavens bench and see what i get


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Heaven:
jjFarking|XFX 5850|775/1125|1418|X4 965@3913






Tropics:
jjFarking|XFX 5850|775/1125|1906|X4 965@3913





Sanctuary:
jjFarking|XFX 5850|775/1125|4883|X4 965@3913





Should do better without all the background stuff running. Still, not too bad overall


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

nice scores man wont be to much longer and i can run the Heaven bench i dont have tropics or sanctuary tho


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Wait on the sanctuary benchmarks until I've made the rules for that benchmark.  I'll get to that ASAP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for making this thread Binge, I'll give it a shot sometime soon


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> Wait on the sanctuary benchmarks until I've made the rules for that benchmark.  I'll get to that ASAP.



LOL
I figured I'd just use the preceding requirements where possible


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nice scores man wont be to much longer and i can run the Heaven bench i dont have tropics or sanctuary tho



Just follow the link Binge posted up top


----------



## Boneface (Jan 16, 2010)

Heres mine

Boneface|Sapphire 5870|950/1300| i5 750@3.5Ghz


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Although depth of field is really cool, you nailed the requirements on the head man.  I'll add your score up and thanks for understanding.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> Although depth of field is really cool, you nailed the requirements on the head man.  I'll add your score up and thanks for understanding.



Kewl 

Cheers mate


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Boneface said:


> Heres mine
> 
> Boneface|Sapphire 5870|950/1300| i5 750@3.5Ghz



Don't forget your score next time, and I can't take your results because you made your AA x8 and your AF x4.  It's the other way around.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

hey JJ was yours with tessellation on or off as binge cause otherwise something is seriously wrong with my setup


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hey JJ was yours with tessellation on or off as binge cause otherwise something is seriously wrong with my setup



Yep, tesselation is on (in DX11 it is by default anyway)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

how in the hell did u get a score that high from 1 card then .... wait i just noticed i had multiple heavens benchs running at the same time


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hey JJ was yours with tessellation on or off as binge cause otherwise something is seriously wrong with my setup



If you have two cards in your GPUZ you need to run full screen, and you will be put in the dual GPU spot.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

dont bother with my current scores Binge seems i had 3 instances of Heavens Bench running at once somehow dont ask me how i did that but ill rerun again later


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> dont bother with my current scores Binge seems i had 3 instances of Heavens Bench running at once somehow dont ask me how i did that but ill rerun again later




quality


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL if you say so man if you say so gonna try one more run in a minute


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> here is my low dual gpu score lol
> Will rerun DX10 next .You notice my one fan is spinning at 88% and is 200 rpm lower then the other...oil I need Oil ...lol



Please read the first post and submit your entry in the correct format.

You also ran the benchmark incorrectly... Your AA is x8 and your AF is x4.  Your AF should be X8 and your AA should be X4


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> Please read the first post and submit your entry in the correct format.
> 
> You also ran the benchmark incorrectly... Your AA is x8 and your AF is x4.  Your AF should be X8 and your AA should be X4



Post the screenshots of your SCORE along with CPU-Z,GPU-Z and your Desktop Date and Time.. what gives ?

Oh will change just a sec


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Post the screenshots of your SCORE along with CPU-Z,GPU-Z and your Desktop Date and Time.. what gives ?



Read the whole post please, 



Binge said:


> If you want your card listed here be sure to post all in Table format like below.  The X's represent your final score in a given benchmark.
> 
> BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1020/1250|XXXXX|i7 920@4.2Ghz



::EDIT:: please refrain from double posting.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> Read the whole post please,
> 
> 
> 
> ::EDIT:: please refrain from double posting.



Wow i hit edit and it double posted .Sorry about that 
Here is the  updated shot in dx10 
H82LUZ|1 Palit and 1 Sapphire 4870 in crossfire|750/900|1696|Amd 9950BE @3.2

Here is Dx11 
H82LUZ|1 Palit and 1 Sapphire 4870 in crossfire|750/900|1639|Amd 9950BE @3.2


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

Crazyeyesreaper | Sapphire 5850 xfire | 725/1000 | 1436 | Phenom II 940 @3.4ghz







and if JJ is running single card with tessellation on i find it hard to swallow unless the DDR3 and 500mhz makes THAT big a difference in which case O_O


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Crazyeyesreaper | Sapphire 5850 xfire | 725/1000 | 1436 | Phenom II 940 @3.4ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/Untitled-1.jpg
> 
> and if JJ is running single card with tessellation on i find it hard to swallow unless the DDR3 and 500mhz makes THAT big a difference in which case O_O



I'll see how much of a difference it makes running full screen in that same setup..
(because, yes. your score is crap )


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

with tessellation OFF i dbl my frame rate


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> I'll see how much of a difference it makes running full screen in that same setup..
> (because, yes. your score is crap )



yeah i was going to say he should be able to smoke my score.


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Crazy, you're using the new beta drivers as well.  That's the problem.  They suck. (I just checked my card out >.> disappointing)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

9.12 hot fix is causing the issue...... WHY  argh cause it made a HUGE impact on crysis and dirt2 fixed my frame rate issues in both games... damn it as in Crysis warhead 9.12 hot fix = nearly 30% performance gain and in Dirt2 i was finally able to get steady framerates and no jerkiness


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

You're using 10.1 drivers, right?  Cause that is my problem.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

no im using 9.12 hotfix have been since they came out


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Strange, then I have no idea what your issue is.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

yea says so in gpu z in my post and both gpus showed 98% usage


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 16, 2010)

downloading now gonna give it a go sadly only dx 10 tho


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, it seems as though running full-screen actually _improves_ the speed:





I'm also running the 9.12 hotfix drivers.
Don't forget, though, that my card is running 775/1125


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

true but i have 2 cards properly configured in crossfire so i should be scoring higher 

anyway win 7 install time bye bye


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> true but i have 2 cards properly configured in crossfire so i should be scoring higher
> 
> anyway win 7 install time bye bye



You're pwned mate 

Good luck with the install!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 16, 2010)

*kid41212003|eVGA 8800GT|720/1000|750|i7 920@4.2GHz* - Heaven DX10





*kid41212003|eVGA 8800GT|720/1000|833|i7 920@4.2GHz* - Tropico





*kid41212003|eVGA 8800GT|720/1000|2365|i7 920@4.2GHz* - Sanctuary DX10


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> true but i have 2 cards properly configured in crossfire so i should be scoring higher
> 
> anyway win 7 install time bye bye



Try installing SP2 for Vista first .Also run just 1 card.Could be those crossfire bridges.I used 10.1 driver.


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> I'll see how much of a difference it makes running full screen in that same setup..
> (because, yes. your score is crap )



I need you to rebench and make sure tessellation is on.  If you turned it off at any point it may not be on by default.  TBH your scores are a bit too high for a single 5850.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> I need you to rebench and make sure tessellation is on.  If you turned it off at any point it may not be on by default.  TBH your scores are a bit too high for a single 5850.



?
Happy to do so, but I also posted the full-screen run, which was actually faster.
And yes, it's on by default for DX11


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 16, 2010)

ste2425|Palit 4850|625/993|664|E8200 @2.66 - heaven dx10


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> ?
> Happy to do so, but I also posted the full-screen run, which was actually faster.
> And yes, it's on by default for DX11



I'm going to continue to be skeptical.   and  all you want but nobody gets scores that high in Heaven with a single 5850 and those clocks.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

*Heaven re-run*

jjFarking|XFX 5850|775/1125|1416|X4 965@3913





Like I said: full-screen actually yields a higher score than windowed mode does..


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

I understand, but how are you the only one on the planet with a score that high?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> I'm going to continue to be skeptical.   and  all you want but nobody gets scores that high in Heaven with a single 5850 and those clocks.



When I OCed my 5850 last month, I scored over 500 points higher :/
But, none of my games made any use of the higher clocks, so I put it back to CCC's 775/1125.
I'm starting to find the sweet point of my CPU/NB/RAM though, so maybe that has an impact.
In GTA IV, I average 59fps every time..
So I must be doing something right


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> I understand, but how are you the only one on the planet with a score that high?



Really?
I'm sure I've seen higher scores :/
I'm intrigued now!


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Dude... you have tessellation off when you run the benchmark.  I can see it when looking at your screenshot, the rocks are flat.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok some Tropics Dx10.1 run
H82LUZ|1 Palit and 1 Sapphire 4870 in crossfire|750/900|2125|Amd 9950BE @3.2


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> Dude... you have tessellation off when you run the benchmark.  I can see it when looking at your screenshot, the rocks are flat.



That's partially because you're looking at a screenshot in jpg's renowned quality..
I don't really notice a great deal of difference in speed with tesselation on/off in Unigine, nor in DiRT2. What I do notice is a difference in the way flags/crowds/scenery looks with tesselation off.
Heaven run with tesselation off:





I can assure you that the way it looks on my monitor between tesselation on & off is rather substantial - rocks aren't flat & grass looks semi-believable, as opposed to flat everything..


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> That's partially because you're looking at a screenshot in jpg's renowned quality..
> I don't really notice a great deal of difference in speed with tesselation on/off in Unigine, nor in DiRT2. What I do notice is a difference in the way flags/crowds/scenery looks with tesselation off.
> Heaven run with tesselation off:
> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1313/heavenbench5.jpg
> ...



So I have to level with you man... even if it was a JPEG I could tell if you had tessellation on or off from that picture.  Running the bench with Tessellation off and getting the same score is proof enough for me, and it should be proof enough for you that something is wrong.






BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1010/1200|1034|i7 920 @ 4.2GHz


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 16, 2010)

just did Sanctuary Dx10

H82LUZ|1 Palit and 1 Sapphire 4870 in crossfire|750/900|5746|Amd 9950BE @3.2

PS
DOF or Stero3D will crash the demo for me does this matter Binge?

crud wrong res..will redo my run ....


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> just did Sanctuary Dx10
> 
> H82LUZ|1 Palit and 1 Sapphire 4870 in crossfire|750/900|7915|Amd 9950BE @3.2
> 
> ...



you're not supposed to have DOF or Stereo3D, please READ MY POSTS.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> So I have to level with you man... even if it was a JPEG I could tell if you had tessellation on or off from that picture.  Running the bench with Tessellation off and getting the same score is proof enough for me, and it should be proof enough for you that something is wrong.
> 
> http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu239/BiNGEaNiNjA/Unigine.jpg
> 
> BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1010/1200|1034|i7 920 @ 4.2GHz



I'm starting to wonder as well now 
Am checking it in wireframe to see if there's an issue somewhere..
Will recheck in DiRT 2 as well, to see if there's anything suss happening there..

Whilst I do notice a quality difference, there's not as much of a difference as I first thought (I just actually sat through the benchmark, which I normally don't do).

I'll check back with whatever results I come up with.
For now, remove my results until you & I both are sure my card is actually employing tesselation correctly..

As of now though, I'm really a little annoyed if there's a problem.. 

Cheers for picking up on that


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

This is what the stairway and wall should look like.






Not


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> This is what the stairway and wall should look like.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/Capture.jpg
> 
> ...



Yup, I just noticed that with an earlier screenshot I had of a month or so ago.
I think I've got a faulty card..
As it is, I cannot use OpenCL & DirectCompute - it's always one or the other, no matter what drivers/hotfix/SDK I use.
I've already been in touch with XFX about it, but they reckon that any issues I have are driver related, not hardware..
Strange thing is, that DiRT 2 most certainly employs tesselation. The only time I really notice a performance degradation is with the crowds being on Ultra setting - all others slow it down only marginally..
There's got to be a bug in there somewhere


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

OK.. I'm now officially starting to get screen flickering every so often.
Also, DXDIAG shows that I'm using DX11, but the DDI is 10.1
Something's amiss.
Whatever's gone astray between now and a month or so ago, it's stuffing up my card, or the drivers for it .. or both


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

I was getting window flicker in the tropics demo but only in windowed mode.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> I was getting window flicker in the tropics demo but only in windowed mode.



OK, firstly my apologies if this is going off-topic a little..
Just did a complete removal of all ATI drivers (with Driver Sweeper)
Installed the 9.12 hotfix drivers.. and no Tessellation 

Checked Heaven benchmark, used free camera mode and switched back & forth with wire-frame on, to see if the tessellation on/off toggle made a difference. It didn't.
DiRT 2 has the same issue with the crowds now, where the quality setting has no effect at all on the crowds, or indeed anything in the game that uses DX11 

As I've been playing GTA IV mainly (which doesn't use DX11 of course), I hadn't really noticed any changes.
Until you pointed out the tessellation in my screenie, I had no idea.
Thanks Binge. At least I know I have an issue that needs serious investigation.
Guess I'll have to have another word or two with XFX support :shadedshu

meh


EDIT: the flicker I had is gone for now though (was doing that in everything, except GTA)


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

why are so many people posting results using x8AA x4AF?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

i dont know why Binge but may try a list that goes down for things to set ie

Anti Aliasing 4x
Anisotriopic FIltering 8x 
etc etc because obviously ppl are seeing AA and AF and getting the frigging backwards for some reason


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i dont know why Binge but may try a list that goes down for things to set ie
> 
> Anti Aliasing 4x
> Anisotriopic FIltering 8x
> etc etc because obviously ppl are seeing AA and AF and getting the frigging backwards for some reason



I spelled it out, hopefully that'll fix all the issues.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 16, 2010)

rickss69|5870|900/1250|2132|i5 670 @ 3.47GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 16, 2010)

rickss69|5870|900/1250|7142|i5 670 @ 3.47GHz


----------



## Boneface (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> Don't forget your score next time, and I can't take your results because you made your AA x8 and your AF x4.  It's the other way around.



LOL sorry was 4am in the morning, was getting a little tired lol

Heres a new one
Boneface|sapphire 5870|1000/1300|1044|i5 750 @ 3.6GHz


----------



## manufans0607 (Jan 16, 2010)

Heaven->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|931|Q9550@3.6Ghz

Sanctuary->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|5565|Q9550@3.6Ghz

Tropics->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|2163|Q9550@3.6Ghz

Sorry, I wasn't combined the score with my CPUZ/GPUZ because I use fraps (F10) to get the SS from the Unigene Software...But don't worry that score is real no cheating etc


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Added under the circumstances, but I won't again.  Make sure you get a full screenshot next time.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 16, 2010)

rickss69|5870|1000/1251|692|i5 670 @ 3.47GHz

rickss69|5870|1000/1251|2243|i5 670 @ 3.47GHz

rickss69|5870|1000/1251|7609|i5 670 @ 3.47GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 16, 2010)

manufans0607 said:


> Heaven->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|931|Q9550@3.6Ghz
> 
> Sanctuary->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|5565|Q9550@3.6Ghz
> 
> ...



http://download.cnet.com/ScreenHunter-Free/3000-2192_4-10063246.html


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

Or you could just use the Snip tool that comes with windows 7.  It's priceless.


----------



## wolf (Jan 16, 2010)

wolf|Sapphire 5870|950/1250|1018|i7 920@4.2ghz


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking|XFX 5850|775/1125|848|X4 965@3913






Found out that the 9.12 drivers break DX11 for some installations of Win7. I'm one of those lucky ones 
Had to revert to the original drivers that shipped with the card, then install 9.11 hotfix to finally get it back to normal. Got DirectCompute & OpenCL to work at the same time 

Sheesh!

+10 to you Binge.
I never picked up on it, that's for sure!
Thank you


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2010)

DAMN IT... the score screen stay black and never show the friggin score...oh well fun try ..UNinstalled moving to next bench.GL


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> DAMN IT... the score screen stay black and never show the friggin score...oh well fun try ..UNinstalled moving to next bench.GL



I take it you never tried to save the score?  It makes a spiffy HTML document.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> I take it you never tried to save the score?  It makes a spiffy HTML document.



never was givin an option to...when the test completes I will be back at my desktop and there are two benchmark windows left open the original launch window and then the benchmark window, but the benchmark window is completely black and doesn't respond to any comands...I use to have this installed and it did work but not any more.


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> never was givin an option to...when the test completes I will be back at my desktop and there are two benchmark windows left open the original launch window and then the benchmark window, but the benchmark window is completely black and doesn't respond to any comands...I use to have this installed and it did work but not any more.



 That's lame.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Tropics:
jjFarking|XFX 5850|775/1125|1937|X4 965@3913







Sanctuary:
jjFarking|XFX 5850|775/1125|4861|X4 965@3913


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge post screen shots in the first thread on how the settings should look for each bench that way there no way to avoid getting it right


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Binge post screen shots in the first thread on how the settings should look for each bench that way there no way to avoid getting it right



The first post is an introduction, each benchmark has it's own rules and they are described in the post dedicated to that benchmark.  Is that hard to understand?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 16, 2010)

Heaven DX10
jlewis02|1 nvidia and 1 eVGA GTX280 in SLI|602/1107|2148|Q9550@3.8Ghz

I need to get an sli bridge on the cards and see what that does.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

nope but if u put an image of exactly what u want settings wise ppl cant really get it wrong  you seem to forget herd mentality where they see a pic see the bench run it and expect yay i am on the boards  images speak louder then words in this case  always have besides images mean they show exactly what u want


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2010)

opps


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

needs to be 4xaa 8x anisotriopic


----------



## r1rhyder (Jan 16, 2010)

Damn Binge, maybe they do need pictures.


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nope but if u put an image of exactly what u want settings wise ppl cant really get it wrong  you seem to forget herd mentality where they see a pic see the bench run it and expect yay i am on the boards  images speak louder then words in this case  always have besides images mean they show exactly what u want



Nerds can read.  End of story, I'm not dumping any more time into this for people who can't figure it out.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 16, 2010)

well i thought my settings were right XD lol but im not up but then again i plan to try for a better run eventually anyway  if i get this HDD fixed


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 16, 2010)

blkhogan|ATI 4890|925/1050|1049|Phenom II 940@3.5




blkhogan|ATI 4890|925/1050|1402|Phenom II 940@3.5




blkhogan|ATI 4890|925/1050|3208|Phenom II 940@3.5


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't run the others.They are just blank screens other than the options.


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2010)

How are you able to show the score screen, GPU-Z and CPU-Z while running the bench in fullscreen? CrossFire doesn't work for me in windowed mode.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 16, 2010)

Heaven DX10
jlewis02|1 nvidia GTX280|602/1107|1227|Q9550@3.8Ghz


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2010)

well this is the type of test that you have to wait to before 4:20 as WOW you actually have to pay attention to bench setting ..as they are not run at defaults..... I will post my results once my 4:20 session friggin lightens up....soory if my incorrect post offended anyone as it wasn't meant to and I deleted all but the screenie.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> How are you able to show the score screen, GPU-Z and CPU-Z while running the bench in fullscreen? CrossFire doesn't work for me in windowed mode.



Save the benchie at the score results by selecting save .
Also BE AWARE >>  Resolution-1280x1024/Shaders-High/AntiAliasing-x4/AnisotropicFiltering-x8/Tesselation-Enabled if in DX11
Should be  >>Resolution-1280x1024/Shaders-High/AnisotropicFiltering-x8/AntiAliasing-x4/Tesselation-Enabled if in DX11
As it matches the order found on the set up GUI


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> How are you able to show the score screen, GPU-Z and CPU-Z while running the bench in fullscreen? CrossFire doesn't work for me in windowed mode.



You save the result and then open the result html + cpuz + gpuz +date/time


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2010)

HEAVEN DX10
DRDNA|ATI-2X-4870x2|750/900|3245|i7 920@4Ghz








Plz tell me I did this correct this time.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 16, 2010)

"It aint no 920, but it aint half bad"

rickss69|5870|1000/1251|959|i5 670 @ 5GHz


----------



## r1rhyder (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge, how do you know if the Santuary runs have occlusion on or not? The benchmark results don't show the setting, and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2010)

TROPICS  DX10.1

DRDNA|ATI-2X-4870x2|750/900|3385|i7 920@4Ghz






hope this one is correct as well?


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW just saw this thread, thanks for your effort, i hope to add to the numbers in the coming weeks, but it's nice to see some new benchmarking programs being used and kept updated.


TopNotch!


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 16, 2010)

I upated my SLI run for you.


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2010)

Heaven Benchmark - DX11






erocker|CrossFire Diamond 5850|900/1250|1789|PII X4 965@4.1Ghz

*The only settings I touched were the AF to 8, the AA to 4 and the resolution to 1280x1024


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2010)

SANCTUARY  DX9<<EDIT

DRDNA|ATI-2X-4870x2|750/900|14669|i7 920@4Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 16, 2010)

rickss69|5870|995/1245|2309|i5 670 @ 4.3GHz

rickss69|5870|995/1245|7843|i5 670 @ 4.3GHz


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 16, 2010)

Heaven DX10
jlewis02|1 nvidia 1eVGA GTX280 in SLI|602/1107|2324|Q9550@3.8Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 16, 2010)

rickss69|5870|995/1245|1046|Xeon 3580 @ 4.48GHz

rickss69|5870|995/1245|2750|Xeon 3580 @ 4.48GHz

rickss69|5870|995/1245|7979|Xeon 3580 @ 4.48GHz


----------



## manufans0607 (Jan 17, 2010)

HeavenDX9->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|1991|Q9550@3.6Ghz
HeavenDX10->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|1640|Q9550@3.6Ghz
SanctuaryDX9->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|7496|Q9550@3.6Ghz
SanctuaryDX10->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|5567|Q9550@3.6Ghz
TropicDX9->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|2405|Q9550@3.6Ghz
TropicDX10->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|2176|Q9550@3.6Ghz
HeavenDX11->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|940|Q9550@3.6Ghz
This is all my score and I update the Heaven DX11 and new SS..


----------



## wolf (Jan 17, 2010)

Also a quick tip for some, if your using the TPU free image hosting, remember to change the corner the watermark is in so that the date and time aren't covered by it


----------



## Binge (Jan 17, 2010)

So I go to sleep, come back and I find this in my inbox.



rickss69]Lighten up a little bro if you want continued participation from the members. :)[/QUOTE]

Here's my answer.  Less than 24 hours into running these benchmarks there have been enough members of TPU who are already cheating by falsifying results and unchecking settings that are normally activated by default for benchmarking.

[QUOTE=r1rhyder said:


> Binge, how do you know if the Santuary runs have occlusion on or not? The benchmark results don't show the setting, and it makes a huge difference.



The quote above asks a very interesting question, and it really describes something I've been struggling with.  It's very hard to find benchmark results other than what's posted here, and the reason why is because other forums have a terrible time with people giving legitimate results.  To everyone who considers me a bit sour, get over it and learn to empathize.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

while the tone may be harsh i have to agree Binge dosent HAVE to organize this at all so not being able to read a few words and properly run the benchmark wont earn you any favors


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 17, 2010)

If you know for a fact that someone has cheated then just toss em. I was just saying the tones at first seemed a little harsh...


----------



## Binge (Jan 17, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> If you know for a fact that someone has cheated then just toss em. I was just saying the tones at first seemed a little harsh...



would you mind doing some DX10 runs of sanctuary and tropics?  I just want to confirm with your results that a couple people are abusing some sort of exploit.


----------



## wolf (Jan 17, 2010)

If you like Binge I can run some tests for you, you know there's no faked results here 

EDIT:

wolf|Sapphire 5870|950/1250|2198|i7 920 @ 4.2ghz


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 17, 2010)

SANCTUARY DX10  for real

DRDNA|ATI-2X-4870x2|750/900|11160|i7 920@4Ghz


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 17, 2010)

redid did Sanctuary Dx10 with enable occlusion turned on under the in demo settings,Scored 240 points less.To get screen shot the print screen key and paste it too paint.net or any paint program works again in Win7.

H82LUZ|1 Palit and 1 Sapphire 4870 in crossfire|750/900|5353|Amd 9950BE @3.2


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 17, 2010)

Binge said:


> you're not supposed to have DOF or Stereo3D, please READ MY POSTS.



Ok maybe i should have asked better
But WTF are DOF and stereo3d?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 17, 2010)

You have HDR on with your last bench (few pages ago). I think you did it right this time.

You can try the Snipping tool inside Accessories to take screen shot, it's easier than print screen.


----------



## Binge (Jan 17, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> redid did Sanctuary Dx10 with enable occlusion turned on under the in demo settings,Scored 240 points less.To get screen shot the print screen key and paste it too paint.net or any paint program works again in Win7.
> 
> H82LUZ|1 Palit and 1 Sapphire 4870 in crossfire|750/900|5353|Amd 9950BE @3.2



occlusion should be disabled?  please look at page 1 again... :shadedshu


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 17, 2010)

I know you should look at my first run with it off but ambient on ,Look on page 3 post 64 please....I was just testing it for fun to see if it was an advantage.Also will give  snipping tool a look. 

binge this is not to start a argument or anything. just trying to help about the cheating.


----------



## Binge (Jan 17, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I know you should look at my first run with it off but ambient on ,Look on page 3 post 64 please....I was just testing it for fun to see if it was an advantage.Also will give  snipping tool a look.
> 
> binge this is not to start a argument or anything. just trying to help about the cheating.



I'm honestly considering just closing the thread.  All I want people to do is run the tests the way they're meant to be run.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 17, 2010)

Binge said:


> I'm honestly considering just closing the thread.  All I want people to do is run the tests the way they're meant to be run.



Dude I know its frustrating....sorry for my mistakes...I hope you don't close it...you have over 1400 views in less than 24 hours...I do hope you get some trusted pals to help with the thread tho cuz it looks like its going to be a lot of work.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 17, 2010)

hey Binge give me a bit more time will you Win 7 is installed on the test drive it has no extra crap just the bare essentials im downloading heaven bench as we speak and getting everything read for my overclocking tests  time to see what this old 940BE and some crappy DDR2 800 can do with a couple 5850s


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 17, 2010)

Binge said:


> I'm honestly considering just closing the thread.  All I want people to do is run the tests the way they're meant to be run.



Your doing an awesome job for a bench suite thats a administrational nightmare! Plus again you are averaging a new viewer per minute!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 17, 2010)

Binge said:


> I'm honestly considering just closing the thread.  All I want people to do is run the tests the way they're meant to be run.



You miss under stood that,I took a huge hit with it on ,maybe Sanctuary should have it enable is what i was saying.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 17, 2010)

Binge said:


> would you mind doing some DX10 runs of sanctuary and tropics?  I just want to confirm with your results that a couple people are abusing some sort of exploit.



Be glad to Binge...I have shut down the cascade for tonight, but will tackle it in the morning.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You have HDR on with your last bench (few pages ago). I think you did it right this time.
> 
> You can try the Snipping tool inside Accessories to take screen shot, it's easier than print screen.



nope no HDR only thing was on post 64 was 1024 res but i redid the post yesterday.

Yeah it was on sorry about that.Just looked at the save html sheets from yesterday.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 17, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Be glad to Binge...I have shut down the cascade for tonight, but will tackle it in the morning.



and that is why i tried enable occlusion on .try it with your setup and post if you had a hit ,cause I don`t think ambient on is doing anything.


----------



## Binge (Jan 17, 2010)

Please don't double post.  I understand what you're saying but I want this to be easy.  There should be no reason that people even touch those settings.  Some people found the menu and started shutting things off like reflections and transparency, so their scores reflected the lack of features that are enabled normally.

I would like for folks to just be able to come here, download the benchmark, change the settings in the first window, take a screenshot, post, and their results taken seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 17, 2010)

Binge - I get a black screen when I try to run DX10...any tips? Perhaps try another card?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 17, 2010)

I see it from you view too Binge,just some of us like myself are not into benching all that much, so when we set the thing for what you want then go back and it changes back to default or I for one hit something like hdr and not notice it,until after it gets posted.I double posted one for a reply to HDR and the other was for multi quote which is not working for me for some reason.I also should say if you read my system specs you guys will see why i am missing things,Going from 37 inches down to a small puny tiny screen sucks.

Ok here is my results in DX10 sanctuary.


H82LUZ|1 Palit and 1 Sapphire 4870 in crossfire|750/900|6117|Amd 9950BE @3.2


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 17, 2010)

Sanctuary (DX10):
jjFarking|XFX 5850|850/1200|5252|X4 965@3932








Tropics (DX10.1):
jjFarking|XFX 5850|850/1200|2073|X4 965@3932







Heaven (DX11):
jjFarking|XFX 5850|850/1200|910|X4 965@3932






Not a big diff with that OC on the GPU


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 17, 2010)

Swapped in a 8800 GTX and now it won't boot lol. Guess I will have to wait until tm...probably moisture from the head when I shut it down earlier.


----------



## Binge (Jan 17, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Binge - I get a black screen when I try to run DX10...any tips? Perhaps try another card?





rickss69 said:


> Swapped in a 8800 GTX and now it won't boot lol. Guess I will have to wait until tm...probably moisture from the head when I shut it down earlier.



I have no idea.  Which benchmark?  I hope there's no moisture damage.  

*Updated*


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 17, 2010)

I had to use a hair dryer when I used my LSOver nights never an issue.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 17, 2010)

Binge said:


> I have no idea.  Which benchmark?  I hope there's no moisture damage.
> 
> *Updated*



Sanctuary and Tropics...that is why I have been running them in DX9 with the 5870. It runs Heaven in DX11 np. I will try a Nvidia card in the morning.


----------



## Binge (Jan 17, 2010)

That's strange.  I'm trying to figure out why those two (sanc/tropics) are giving such varied results.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 17, 2010)

Been running the same 5870 all day...just swapping out mb's/cpu's. Found out quick these cards/drivers blow in XP lol.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 17, 2010)

4 to 4.5GHz seems to be the sweet spot with these bench's, regardless of the cpu used. Heaven is horrendous with higher clocks for some reason.


----------



## Binge (Jan 17, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> 4 to 4.5GHz seems to be the sweet spot with these bench's, regardless of the cpu used. Heaven is horrendous with higher clocks for some reason.



I couldn't tell you in the slightest why that happens, but if it happens to concern anyone I've updated the scores.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 17, 2010)

Heaven is more cpu than gpu but I will get my score higher.
I still can't run anything other than the Heaven benchmark.
Thanx for setting this up and keeping it going.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 17, 2010)

Tropics DX10
jlewis02|1 nvidia GTX280|602/1107|1157|Q9550@3.8Ghz

Sanctuary DX10
jlewis02|1 nvidia GTX280|602/1107|3441|Q9550@3.8Ghz


If your getting a blank screen like I was update your DirectX version.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 17, 2010)

Here are your DX10 runs Binge. Updated DirectX and used a 8800 GT.

                                          4.88GHz

rickss69|8800 GT|744/1036/1807|742|Xeon 3580 @ 4.88GHz

rickss69|8800 GT|744/1036/1807|2070|Xeon 3580 @ 4.88GHz


Have no idea why these score higher with a lower cpu clock, but here they are for your reference...

                                          4.3GHz

rickss69|8800 GT|744/1036/1807|836|Xeon 3580 @ 4.3GHz

rickss69|8800 GT|744/1036/1807|2326|Xeon 3580 @ 4.3GHz

And a DX11 run...

rickss69|8800 GT|744/1036/1807|742|Xeon 3580 @ 4.88GHz


----------



## Binge (Jan 17, 2010)

Even though you can force DX11, I can't take the result because it does not have tessellation.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

alright i tested MSI afterburner 1.4.2 in Win7 binge and i still get a hard lock even after bumping the voltage to 1187 and clocks to 850/1200  with custom fan profile and it will hardlock does it every time if i want to get past the 775/1125 max looks like i have to Bios flash and use CCC to get there getting ready to run Heavens Bench right now


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> alright i tested MSI afterburner 1.4.2 in Win7 binge and i still get a hard lock even after bumping the voltage to 1187 and clocks to 850/1200  with custom fan profile and it will hardlock does it every time if i want to get past the 775/1125 max looks like i have to Bios flash and use CCC to get there getting ready to run Heavens Bench right now



Nope.
Set it to 1.2v 850/1200
Set your fan curve as well, to combat any kind of heat issues you may get at the slightly higher voltage.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

well it hardlocks even at 775/1125 if i set CCC to stock so its not a viable option no matter what i do


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well it hardlocks even at 775/1125 if i set CCC to stock so its not a viable option no matter what i do



Disable CCC's OC option
Do it through afterburner only


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

hmm ill set it back to stock and re lock Overdrive and see if that helps now it refuses to set past 775 it just resets back to it

yup now i cant get past 775 it just resets back to it hmmm and with just 5 more mhz on the core im pretty sure id break the 60fps mark


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 18, 2010)

Crazy - Go to (C/Program Files/MSI Afterburner/open cfg. file with NotePad...the last item change value to 1 and save file. Check settings in Afterburner and re-boot the app.

Havent a clue how that freakin smilie face got up there...


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 18, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Crazy - Go to (C/Program Files/MSI Afterburner/open cfg. file with NotePad...the last item change value to 1 and save file. Check settings in Afterburner and re-boot the app.



Good point. I presumed Crazy already knew that though


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

crap i forgot all about it  i had it set but uninstalled afterburner when it locked up on me sometimes i amaze even myself at my ignorance at small details


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm beginning to hate this 5870...if I make a change I have to reboot the pc just to get my fan back to 100%.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

yup still hardlocked screw this i waste more time with msi afterburner i could have grabbed an unlocked bios gone into CCC set the overclock and use MSI afterburner for the easy to use custome fan profile and be done with it


on a brighter note
crazyeyesreaper|Sapphire 5850 Xfire|775/1125|1535|Phenom II 940BE @ 3.6ghz


----------



## Binge (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks crazy, you've been added to the list!  May it be remembered forever


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks binge i could do better but no matter what i do i cant get msi afterburner to work it hardlocks every time even going from stock to 775/1125 it will hardlock the rig i know after watching the cpu scaling if i could OC my cards further i could beat out erocker with a bit of luck  i just have to decide if doing the bios swap is worth a benchmark score ...


----------



## Melvis (Jan 19, 2010)

Tropics DX9

Melvis | HIS 4870X2 | 750/900 | 2361 | FX-57@2.8GHz

Hope that's right?


----------



## Binge (Jan 19, 2010)

Updated.  You got it right Melvis.


----------



## Xternal (Jan 20, 2010)

Here are my numbers hopefully everything is in the right order :shadedshu 

Heaven DX 11

Xternal | PowerColor HD5770 | 875/1225 | 584 | E7200 3.40GHZ
--------------------------------------------------------------
Sanctuary DX 10

Xternal | PowerColor HD5770 | 875/1225 | 3042 | E7200 3.40GHZ
--------------------------------------------------------------
Sanctuary DX 9 

Xternal | PowerColor HD5770 | 875/1225 | 3906 | E7200 3.40GHZ
--------------------------------------------------------------
Tropics DX 9

Xternal | PowerColor HD5770 | 875/1225 | 1323 | E7200 3.40GHZ
--------------------------------------------------------------
Tropics Dx 10

Xternal | PowerColor HD5770 | 875/1225 | 1161 | E7200 3.40GHZ


----------



## Binge (Jan 20, 2010)

and updated my friend.   Tell your pals.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 20, 2010)

Binge said:


> Updated.  You got it right Melvis.



Sweet

Ok here is Sanctuary DX9

Melvis | HIS 4870X2 |  750/900 | 7459 | FX-57@2.8GHz


----------



## somebody (Jan 20, 2010)

Unigine Benchmark using nVidia EVGA GTS250 512MB

Run with EIST, max multi 20x. Didn't seem to load up the CPU much at all.

Heaven DX10
somebody|EVGA GTS250|810/1250/1900|915|i7 860@4.0GHz

Sanctuary DX9
somebody|EVGA GTS250|810/1250/1900|3117|i7 860@4.0GHz
DX10
somebody|EVGA GTS250|810/1250/1900|2891|i7 860@4.0GHz

Tropics DX9
somebody|EVGA GTS250|810/1250/1900|1325|i7 860@4.0GHz
DX10
somebody|EVGA GTS250|810/1250/1900|1031|i7 860@4.0GHz


----------



## manufans0607 (Jan 20, 2010)

manufans0607 said:


> HeavenDX9->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|1991|Q9550@3.6Ghz
> HeavenDX10->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|1640|Q9550@3.6Ghz
> SanctuaryDX9->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|7496|Q9550@3.6Ghz
> SanctuaryDX10->manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|5567|Q9550@3.6Ghz
> ...



@BINGE
Why don't you add my score?? Did I make a mistake?? New SS on Page 5


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2010)

manufans0607 said:


> @BINGE
> Why don't you add my score?? Did I make a mistake?? New SS on Page 5



Your scores are too high for a stock 5870.  Look at the clocks everyone else is using, and until you can show the majority of TPU why you need so much less core frequency to get much higher scores then I'm not adding your scores.

@Somebody-  List updated!  Thank you for making so many submissions.  Your 250 FLIES.


----------



## manufans0607 (Jan 21, 2010)

Binge said:


> Your scores are too high for a stock 5870.  Look at the clocks everyone else is using, and until you can show the majority of TPU why you need so much less core frequency to get much higher scores then I'm not adding your scores.
> 
> @Somebody-  List updated!  Thank you for making so many submissions.  Your 250 FLIES.



What? Too high? I think my score is very normal. You can look I got 940 on Heaven Dx11 benchmark. Is it too high? I've looked all the score from page 1 and I think my score is right no cheating and I've given you new screenshots with my GPU-Z


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2010)

manufans0607 said:


> What? Too high? I think my score is very normal. You can look I got 940 on Heaven Dx11 benchmark. Is it too high? I've looked all the score from page 1 and I think my score is right no cheating and I've given you new screenshots with my GPU-Z



I'm not saying you cheated.  Your scores however are too high in all benchmarks for the clocks of your card.  Something is not being rendered correctly.

Here are some comparisons.  Your DX11 results seem the least off, but I can't accept your scores until the problem is sorted out.

Heaven DX11
wolf|Sapphire 5870|950/1250|1018|i7 920@4.2ghz (11% higher GPU overclock/8% higher benchmark score)
manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|940|Q9550@3.6Ghz

Tropics DX10
wolf|Sapphire 5870|950/1250|2198|i7 920 @ 4.2ghz (11% higher GPU overclock/1% higher benchmark score)
manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|2176|Q9550@3.6Ghz

Sanctuary DX10
jjFarking|XFX 5850|850/1200|5252|X4 965@3932 (equal GPU clock/6% lower benchmark score)
manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|5567|Q9550@3.6Ghz

Sanctuary DX9
rickss69|5870|995/1245|7979|Xeon 3580 @ 4.48GHz (15% higher GPU OC/7% higher benchmark score)
manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|7496|Q9550@3.6Ghz


----------



## somebody (Jan 21, 2010)

Binge said:


> @Somebody-  List updated!  Thank you for making so many submissions.  Your 250 FLIES.



Thanks, your welcome.

Just something I'd like to clear up. Looking at the Sanctuary code the 'Ambient Occlusion' option isn't implemented (bug) so setting it to on or off doesn't do anything, benches are run with occlusion off. It should be easy enough to fix so maybe have it set to off as default so it doesn't cause problems later on when it actually starts working through an update by Unigine. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2010)

somebody said:


> Thanks, your welcome.
> 
> Just something I'd like to clear up. Looking at the Sanctuary code the 'Ambient Occlusion' option isn't implemented (bug) so setting it to on or off doesn't do anything, benches are run with occlusion off. It should be easy enough to fix so maybe have it set to off as default so it doesn't cause problems later on when it actually starts working through an update by Unigine. What are your thoughts?



If that's the case, I'll look into it, then I'll make it so that is not a requirement.


----------



## somebody (Jan 21, 2010)

The file that is missing the occlusion variable is 'utils.js'

I've attached a modded file with the variable added. If you want to try it just backup the existing file ...Sanctuary\html\utils.js or rename it and extract and use the one from the attached zip file. My DX10 bench drops from the 2900's to the 1700's with occlusion on.


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2010)

I appreciate the effort but I am not going to make the standard user mod their programs.  I'll just make the benchmark with AO-off.


----------



## somebody (Jan 21, 2010)

lol np, it wasn't that much effort and it was supposed to make it easier for you to see where the problem was rather than suggesting users mod the Unigine package. Besides, as I'm sure you know, you will not have to worry about occlusion not being shown in the Sanctuary benchmark screenshot if AO is off


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2010)

BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|900/1200|5604|i7 920@4.2GHz


----------



## r1rhyder (Jan 22, 2010)

r1rhyder|2 HIS 5970|850/1000|25662|Xeon 3580@4.4GHz
r1rhyder|2 HIS 5970|850/1000|17375|Xeon 3580@4.4GHz


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice, there are two more benches you could do if you were curious of your card's performance.


----------



## KieX (Jan 22, 2010)

For Heaven DX10 ATI Dual Card

KieX|Powercolor 4870X2|800/1000|1764|C2Q Q9550 @ 3.9Ghz


----------



## boulard83 (Jan 22, 2010)

There is my score ! 

Ill be back with Better OC later. When i have spare time to do it.


----------



## KieX (Jan 22, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> There is my score !
> 
> Ill be back with Better OC later. When i have spare time to do it.
> 
> http://www.infodupat.com/I7_build/Unigine950mhz.jpg



A friendly reminder, if you're doing the benchies for posting, make sure you use the stated specs 1280x1024.. posted here


----------



## boulard83 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry i missed the Resolution ... 

Ill be back with better result BTW, ill OC further for the score ...


----------



## manufans0607 (Jan 23, 2010)

First test on Sanctuary DX10 with Catalyst 10.1 RC1

manufans0607|Powercolor 5870| 850/1200 | 5624 |C2Q Q9550 @ 3.6Ghz


----------



## Binge (Jan 23, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> There is my score !
> 
> Ill be back with Better OC later. When i have spare time to do it.
> 
> http://www.infodupat.com/I7_build/Unigine950mhz.jpg



**UPDATED** You must also follow all the rules in Post #1.  This includes writing out your bench results in the following format.

Name|GFXCard|Card OC|Score|CPU & Frequency


----------



## somebody (Jan 23, 2010)

Well this is embarrassing, seems I had the Nvidia Control Panel 3D settings set to "performance". :shadedshu

I re-ran under "Let the 3D application decide". Made a big difference to the DX9 runs. Corrections made to post 171, sorry to be a PITA.


For my penance for the above FU I ran benches for a 8400GS.

Unigine Benchmark using nVidia 8400GS 256MB

Run with EIST, max multi 20x.

Heaven DX10
somebody|8400GS|810/1250/1900|2|i7 860@4.0GHz

Sanctuary DX9
somebody|8400GS|810/1250/1900|154|i7 860@4.0GHz
DX10
somebody|8400GS|810/1250/1900|118|i7 860@4.0GHz

Tropics DX9
somebody|8400GS|810/1250/1900|68|i7 860@4.0GHz
DX10
The settings were just a bit too much with the 8400GS with the bench closing early into testing, insufficient memory perhaps. With AA set to x2 it completed. I'm not sure how useful these results are being so low so if you don't use them I'd understand.


----------



## jbdub1771 (Jan 23, 2010)

Jbdub1771|Saphire/Powercolor 4850x2/4850| 700/1040 | 1898 |C2Q Q6600 @ 3.5Ghz






[/IMG]


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

updated


----------



## r9 (Jan 24, 2010)

r9|Sapphire Vapor 5750|880/1370|885|E5200@4.2Ghz
How about now ?


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

r9 said:


> Sapphire Vapor 5750 880/1370



Nice screenshot, you are doing it wrong.  Submissions must be in the correct format.


----------



## jbdub1771 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jbdub1771|Saphire/Powercolor 4850x2/4850| 700/1050 | 2194 |C2Q Q6600 @ 3.5Ghz


----------



## Goodman (Jan 28, 2010)

Binge you didn't specify windowded or full screen ... both accepted?


----------



## Binge (Jan 28, 2010)

Goodman said:


> Binge you didn't specify windowded or full screen ... both accepted?



You need a date and time.  I thought that was specified on the front page, but I'll double check and write it in.  That is unless you mean for the benchmark?  You may complete it, in that regard, however you'd like.  Some people see full screen gets better results, so I suggest that.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 28, 2010)

somebody said:


> Well this is embarrassing, seems I had the Nvidia Control Panel 3D settings set to "performance". :shadedshu
> 
> I re-ran under "Let the 3D application decide". Made a big difference to the DX9 runs. Corrections made to post 171, sorry to be a PITA.
> 
> ...



Tried to bench with a 8400GS, it bluescreened while benching, and the card died a few days after that, bringing my laptop down with it


----------



## somebody (Jan 28, 2010)

That sucks. How old is the laptop and what model is it? Is it still under warranty or does it come under the extended warranty offered by a couple of the laptop manufacturers for the high solder ball failures on some of nvidia gpu's from a while back?


----------



## Binge (Jan 29, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Tried to bench with a 8400GS, it bluescreened while benching, and the card died a few days after that, bringing my laptop down with it



Oh man D:  Don't die on us Fourstaff!


----------



## TAViX (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey guys. Here is my score:

TAViX | Gigabyte HD 5870 | 970core/1250RAM | 1050 | Core 2 Quad Q9650 @4.2GHz


----------



## Binge (Jan 29, 2010)

BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1030/1250|1059|i7 920@4.2GHz



TAViX said:


> Hey guys. Here is my score:
> 
> TAViX | Gigabyte HD 5870 | 970core/1250RAM | 1050 | Core 2 Quad Q9650 @4.2GHz
> 
> http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/6031/heaven5870.jpg



TAV, your score is a little on the strong side.  If you know anyone else with a 5870, or if anyone else on TPU could retest with the 10.1 drivers with comparable clocks then I would appreciate the comparison.  If your score turns out to match like results with the same drivers then it will be stay, and if not it will be removed.


----------



## wolf (Jan 29, 2010)

I can give it a try Binge


----------



## wolf (Jan 29, 2010)

wolf|Sapphire 5870|960/1250|1027|i7 920@4.2Ghz

ran driver sweeper and installed cat 10.1


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 30, 2010)

just a little bit more proof that 5770's kick it and beat out single 5850's and 5870's consistently

InTeL-iNsIdE|Sapphire 5770's x2|920/1325|1145|i7 920@4.2Ghz

That puts me above all the ati 5850/5870 single card dx11 runs, not too mention my 3d06 score beats all 5850/5870 single results also


----------



## wolf (Jan 30, 2010)

In engines that scale well, like this, or SF4, or DMC4 for example it's obvious the 5770's are faster in straight line speed, benchmarks are well known for scaling GPU's as much as possible.

I still disagree that they _beat_ out a 58xx card consistently given the vast array of games and applications that use GPU's, not to mention my points about two slots, so you can't add power to your setup later.

You could show me dozens of benchmark runs and in game FPS scores and I still disagree based on personal experience, where falling back on single card FPS (ie lower min fps than a single more powerful card) is an inevitability. The score might look better, but the gaming experience could be worse, not always, but it happens a whole lot depending on what you play.

In short, I concede to you that your 5770's bench faster/show higher numbers than a 58xx card, but I stand by a 58xx card being better for a gamer.


----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2010)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> just a little bit more proof that 5770's kick it and beat out single 5850's and 5870's consistently
> 
> InTeL-iNsIdE|Sapphire 5770's x2|920/1325|1145|i7 920@4.2Ghz
> 
> ...



It puts you in the dual GPU bracket too! UPDATED!


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 30, 2010)

wolf said:


> I still disagree that they _beat_ out a 58xx card consistently given the vast array of games and applications that use GPU's, not to mention my points about two slots, so you can't add power to your setup later.
> 
> You could show me dozens of benchmark runs and in game FPS scores and I still disagree based on personal experience, where falling back on single card FPS (ie lower min fps than a single more powerful card) is an inevitability. The score might look better, but the gaming experience could be worse, not always, but it happens a whole lot depending on what you play.



Yea I guess your right, I mean all the reviews that say they do not just in benches but also in games and my own testing must be a coverup 

Yes its a dual gpu setup and yes some people experience issues with dual gpu setups, I agree, however when done right and its working then the benefits are easy to see, and there are little/none scaling issues with any modern games, or at least that I have come across anyway. 

Ok ok a single gpu solution is the best option because of those issues which can arise with dual gpu setups and also power consumption wise, though I would hazard 2 5770's use little more power than a single 5870. 

Point is if you can get better/equal performance with a dual gpu setup for cheaper, which I did in my case, not too mention 5850's and 5870's were harder to get hold of, then it is worth it, crossfire and SLI have come a long way


----------



## somebody (Jan 30, 2010)

How does that work? For example if we use $ per 1000 marks and normal price from Newegg

2x Sappy 5770 = 2x $180 = $360, Heaven DX11 1145 marks
Performance cost = 1000/1145 * 360 = *$314* per 1000marks 

1x Sappy 5850 = 1x $300, Heaven DX11 1059 marks
Performance cost = 1000/1059 * 300 = *$283* per 1000marks 

Or are your 5770's at stock clocks 

Having a price/performance column (based on normal prices) listed with the results would be nice.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 30, 2010)

somebody said:


> How does that work? For example if we use $ per 1000 marks and normal price from Newegg
> 
> 2x Sappy 5770 = 2x $180 = $360, Heaven DX11 1145 marks
> Performance cost = 1000/1145 * 360 = *$314* per 1000marks
> ...



UK prices are different to the US, I got my 5770's for £220 the cheapest 5850's are around £230-£245 

I did say it was cheaper in my case


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 30, 2010)

Unigine Heaven score 1860

2DividedbyZero|XFX HD4870x2|850/1000|1860|C2Q Q6600@3.68GHZ


----------



## r9 (Jan 30, 2010)

Why is my score so High ( 885 ) compared to  jjFarking XFX 5850 910 and Xternal PowerColor HD5770 584 ? 
I have had re run test 3 times checked couple time res and setting to match of those that are asked and no driver tweaks.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 30, 2010)

Unigine Tropics 2140

2DividedbyZero|XFX HD4870x2|850/1000|2140|C2Q Q6600@3.68GHZ


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 30, 2010)

r9 said:


> Why is my score so High ( 885 ) compared to  jjFarking XFX 5850 910 and Xternal PowerColor HD5770 584 ?
> I have had re run test 3 times checked couple time res and setting to match of those that are asked and no driver tweaks.



Cause your running dx10


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 30, 2010)

Unigine Sanctuary 7885

2DividedbyZero|XFX HD4870x2|850/1000|7885|C2Q Q6600@3.68GHZ


----------



## Xternal (Jan 30, 2010)

r9 said:


> Why is my score so High ( 885 ) compared to  jjFarking XFX 5850 910 and Xternal PowerColor HD5770 584 ?
> I have had re run test 3 times checked couple time res and setting to match of those that are asked and no driver tweaks.



I would like to know that too...:shadedshu


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 30, 2010)

*The Laptop*

I've only done Heaven so far.

Black Panther|Clevo 8800M GTX| 500/799 | 959 |C2Q Q9450 @ 2.67Ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 30, 2010)

Just noticed this..... gonna give it a run to see how the old 4890's will do.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 30, 2010)

here is all i can get for now

AthlonX2|EVGA GTX 275|699/1244|1184|i5 750@4.0Ghz


----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2010)

r9 said:


> Why is my score so High ( 885 ) compared to  jjFarking XFX 5850 910 and Xternal PowerColor HD5770 584 ?
> I have had re run test 3 times checked couple time res and setting to match of those that are asked and no driver tweaks.



For some people they are getting a boost because the program supports their cpu.  For instance I'm seeing users with Q9550s getting better scores than users with i7s.  This isn't much of an issue, but I thought it should be mentioned.

::EDIT:: UPDATE!


Great run Black Panther 
r9, your score was removed.  For some reason your DX11 run isn't tessellating.
AthlonX2 & 2DividedByZero PLEASE read the first post, this is very important as you have run the benchmark.  If you want to have your results added you must present your information in the correct format.  There are no exceptions.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 30, 2010)

Binge said:


> [*]AthlonX2 & 2DividedByZero PLEASE read the first post, this is very important as you have run the benchmark.  If you want to have your results added you must present your information in the correct format.  There are no exceptions.





Binge said:


> Post the screenshots of your SCORE along with CPU-Z,GPU-Z and your Desktop Date and Time..






strange as I appear to have included all of the above, what am I missing???


Steve


----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2010)

2DividedbyZero said:


> strange as I appear to have included all of the above, what am I missing???
> 
> 
> Steve



Those are only the rules about what must be in your screenshot.  Your post must include the following.



Binge said:


> If you want your card listed here be sure to post all in Table format like below.  The X's represent your final score in a given benchmark.
> 
> BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1020/1250|XXXXX|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 30, 2010)

posts edited to show

2DividedbyZero|XFX HD4870x2|850/1000|C2Q Q6600@3.68GHZ


----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2010)

Updated!  Thank you very much for editing your submissions.


----------



## r9 (Jan 31, 2010)

I`m setting API DX11 and tessellation ON. How come the test endsup DX10 or w/o tessellation as you suggest ?


----------



## somebody (Jan 31, 2010)

r9, could it be you have driver problems as jjFarking had? Have a read of page 3 & 4, IINM he rolled back to 9.11 to fix the problem. You could also try running dxdiag and check the display page to see what DDI version reports.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

Binge said:


> TAV, your score is a little on the strong side.  If you know anyone else with a 5870, or if anyone else on TPU could retest with the 10.1 drivers with comparable clocks then I would appreciate the comparison.  If your score turns out to match like results with the same drivers then it will be stay, and if not it will be removed.



Ok, I did a rerun on 10.1, and the score it's EXACTLY the same (1050 points)

Now I upped a little the core up to 1GHz, and the memory to 1.3GHz, and the score upped a lot!!! Here is the update:

TAViX | Gigabyte HD 5870 | 1GHz core/1.3GHz RAM | 1081 | Core 2 Quad Q9650 @4.2GHz







Do I get a podium up for this?


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

And, here is the DX10 version: 

TAViX | Gigabyte HD 5870 | 1GHz core/1.3GHz RAM | 1893 | DX10 |Core 2 Quad Q9650 @4.2GHz


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

Now the *Tropics* test. DX10.1 used:

TAViX | Gigabyte HD 5870 | 1GHz core/1.3GHz RAM | 2579 | DX10.1 |Core 2 Quad Q9650 @4.2GHz






thanks


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

and Tropics test on *DX9*

TAViX | Gigabyte HD 5870 | 1GHz core/1.3GHz RAM | 2943 | DX10.1 |Core 2 Quad Q9650 @4.2GHz


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

The last two are from *The Sanctuary* bench. First DX9

TAViX | Gigabyte HD 5870 | 1GHz core/1.3GHz RAM | 8644 | DX9 |Core 2 Quad Q9650 @4.2GHz






and the DX10 one:

TAViX | Gigabyte HD 5870 | 1GHz core/1.3GHz RAM | 6426 | DX10 |Core 2 Quad Q9650 @4.2GHz


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 31, 2010)

r9 said:


> I`m setting API DX11 and tessellation ON. How come the test endsup DX10 or w/o tessellation as you suggest ?



What gpu do you have ?


----------



## Binge (Jan 31, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Ok, I did a rerun on 10.1, and the score it's EXACTLY the same (1050 points)
> 
> Now I upped a little the core up to 1GHz, and the memory to 1.3GHz, and the score upped a lot!!! Here is the update:
> 
> ...



Nah you get reviewed  if nobody can achieve close to the same score then there's an issue.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 1, 2010)

the scores don't seem that special to me. I saw bigger ones on other forums. But you noticed that HDR wasn't used, exactly like the test spec said....


----------



## Binge (Feb 1, 2010)

All of your scores are larger than everyone else.  Not just Heaven.  None of the tests here were done with HDR on, so something is wrong.


----------



## Bucknuts77 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Bucknuts77|2X Sapphire Radeon HD5770|950/1405|10.1|2094|Q6600@3398*






Benchmark reads my cpu at 3822 becouse of FSB, but cpuz show true speed 3398


----------



## Bucknuts77 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Bucknuts77|2X Sapphire Radeon HD5770|950/1405|DX10|5864|Q6600@3398*


----------



## Binge (Feb 1, 2010)

Please correct the format.  You did not include your score.

::EDIT:: also please correctly represent your graphics cards as something like 2xSapphire 5770 or Sapphire 5770 Crossfire.


----------



## wolf (Feb 3, 2010)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Yea I guess your right





InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> I agree





InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Ok ok a single gpu solution is the best option



Awww thanks for understanding 

Don't get me wrong there are merits for what solution you went for, it's all circumstantial however.


----------



## Binge (Feb 5, 2010)

Long live Unigine Benchmarks!  I hope more people are giving these a shot.  They are really great, and yes this thread is having a rocky start.  It's not that people are even "cheating," but there have been a few "golden" cards which seem to perform on the order of 9-10% higher than comparable cards clocked 10% higher.  This is wacky, and it's been discussed on other forums that some cards are not rendering everything in the benchmark correctly, resulting in higher frames.  With that said,  FEAR NOT, please continue to submit your scores.


----------



## audiotranceable (Feb 5, 2010)

I made a video yesterday with vegas Pro. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFZMPr3ZVbA

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1752617&postcount=246


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 5, 2010)

*Black Panther|Sapphire Radeon HD5970|735/1010|2482|E8400@4000*


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 5, 2010)

*Black Panther|Sapphire Radeon HD5970|735/1010|1476|E8400@4000*


----------



## Binge (Feb 5, 2010)

***UPDATED***

Just a friendly reminder folks~  When submitting scores please keep the format the same as I have it on page one.  DO NOT include your DX version in the text submission.  The format is as follows-

NAME*|*GRAPHICS CARD(S)*|*GPU/MEM CLOCKS*|*SCORE*|*CPU INFO


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 5, 2010)

*TotalChaos|Asus+Sapphire 5850's|775/1100|1523|Phenom II X4 940BE @3.21Ghz*


----------



## audiotranceable (Feb 6, 2010)

disregard my last post. I've redone the video without lines this time and it's more decent1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AckG178vQOo


----------



## Binge (Feb 6, 2010)

audiotranceable said:


> disregard my last post. I've redone the video without lines this time and it's more decent1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AckG178vQOo



Updated.  audio, your video has been included in the Heaven Benchmark post.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 6, 2010)

*Black Panther|Sapphire Radeon HD5970|810/1155|1625|E8400@4095*

Binge, please update my DX11 score!


----------



## audiotranceable (Feb 8, 2010)

Binge said:


> Updated.  audio, your video has been included in the Heaven Benchmark post.



Thanks!


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 8, 2010)

Tried to get all 3 benchmarks fit on the scree at the same time, but no go. Well all scores would have fit but settings no.

So here goes three screenies:

edit: seems Heaven doesn't like too high CPU, did see the graphics jerking around. Lowered from 4.2GHz to 4GHz and scored much more..
edit2: other scores improved also a bit.

OnBoard|ASUS GTX280|735/1242/1512|1342|i5 750@4.0Ghz





OnBoard|ASUS GTX280|735/1242/1512|1386|i5 750@4.0Ghz





OnBoard|ASUS GTX280|735/1242/1512|4348|i5 750@4.0Ghz


----------



## Binge (Feb 13, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Tried to get all 3 benchmarks fit on the scree at the same time, but no go. Well all scores would have fit but settings no.
> 
> So here goes three screenies:
> 
> ...



Just make another post when you are submitting scores.  Don't worry about double posting.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 28, 2010)

Heaven
AthlonX2|EVGA GTX275|713/1260|1205|i5 750@4.0Ghz





Tropics
AthlonX2|EVGA GTX275|713/1260|1246|i5 750@4.0Ghz




Sanctuary
AthlonX2|EVGA GTX275|713/1260|3924|i5 750@4.0Ghz


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 2, 2010)

Heaven DX 11
TotalChaos|Sapphire Radeon 5850|Asus 5850|850/1200|1668|PII X4 940BE@3.31Ghz


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 3, 2010)

Heaven DX10
jlewis02|XFX 5850 BE|851/1200|1559|Q9550@3.8Ghz

Tropics DX10
jlewis02|XFX 5850 BE|851/1200|2071|Q9550@3.8Ghz

Sanctuary DX10
jlewis02|XFX 5850 BE|851/1200|5386|Q9550@3.8Ghz


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's mine.
Heaven DX10
{JNT}Raptor|XFX GTX285 @ 750/1620/1350|1527Pts|I7-920 @ 4.2Ghz


----------



## Binge (Mar 5, 2010)

{JNT}Raptor said:


> Here's mine.
> Heaven DX10
> {JNT}Raptor|XFX GTX285 @ 750/1620/1350|1527Pts|I7-920 @ 4.2Ghz



Added your submission but next time keep it to the correct format.  Thank you   UPDATED


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 6, 2010)

Heaven DX11
jlewis02|XFX 5850 BE|850/1200|911|Q9550@3.8Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

rickss69|Evga GTX 280|729/1257/1580|1735|i7 i5 670 @ 4.8GHz


----------



## DOM (Mar 6, 2010)

Heaven DX10

DOM|PALIT 9600GSO Sonic SLI|750/950/1875|1173|i7 920 @ 2.8GHz






Heaven DX9

DOM|PALIT 9600GSO Sonic SLI|750/950/1875|1173|i7 920 @ 2.8GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sanctuary

rickss69|Evga GTX 280|729/1257/1580|4917|i7 i5 670 @ 4.8GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

Tropics

rickss69|Evga GTX 280|729/1257/1580|1466|i7 i5 670 @ 4.9GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sanctuary

rickss69|Evga GTX 280|729/1257/1580|4666|i7 i5 670 @ 4.8GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

Heaven

rickss69|Evga GTX 280|747/1257/1619|1543|i7 i5 670 @ 4.5GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2010)

Tropics

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1306|2503|i7 i5 670 @ 4.8GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sanctuary

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1306|6309|i7 i5 670 @ 4.8GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2010)

Heaven

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1306|1163|i7 i5 670 @ 4.4GHz


----------



## Binge (Mar 8, 2010)

Updated.  There is no DX9 Heaven results section, and there likely will never be a DX9 results section.  rick, sorry about your scores.  They're updated now, and to anyone who has been wondering why this isn't updated... well I've been spending the week out, and going home to mail parts of my rig out to people.  Thanks to all contributors!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 8, 2010)

*DX10 Heaven Benchmark*

LifeOnMars|BFG GTX 275 OC|648/1152/1440|1222|Q6600@3.6Ghz






Please Add


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 8, 2010)

*DX10 Sanctuary Benchmark*

LifeOnMars|BFG GTX 275 OC|648/1152/1440|4192|Q6600@3.6Ghz






Please add


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2010)

LifeOnMars - You are missing the score in your format...


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 8, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> LifeOnMars - You are missing the score in your format...



oops, will edit now. Thanks.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 8, 2010)

*DX10 Tropics Benchmark*

LifeOnMars|BFG GTX 275 OC|648/1152/1440|1272|Q6600@3.6Ghz






Please Add


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sanctuary

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1306|8305|i7 i5 670 @ 4.8GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2010)

Tropics - DX9

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1306|2721|i7 i5 670 @ 4.8GHz


----------



## Binge (Mar 8, 2010)

Updated!


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 9, 2010)

Heaven DX11
jlewis02|XFX 5850 BE|960/1200|1007|Q9550@3.8Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 9, 2010)

Heaven - DX10

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1306|1978|i7 i5 670 @ 4.5GHz


----------



## erocker (Mar 14, 2010)

Messin' around and beat my old score. This is with 1.2v on the cards. 

erocker|Diamond HD 5850 CrossFire|965/1250|1814|PII 965BE@4.1Ghz






..And another entry:

erocker|XFX HD 5770|950/1300|631|AII X4 620@3.25Ghz


----------



## Binge (Mar 17, 2010)

Updated!


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2010)

Holy driver improvement.. BATMAN!

erocker|Diamond HD 5850 CrossFire|965/1250|2040|PII 965BE@4.1Ghz






That is more than a 200 point gain. That is amazing for this benchmark. 10.3a's are win. I can't wait to see what this does for Metro 2033.


----------



## Binge (Mar 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Holy driver improvement.. BATMAN!
> 
> erocker|Diamond HD 5850 CrossFire|965/1250|2040|PII 965BE@4.1Ghz
> 
> ...



I can't wait to have Molly up and running again!  Also let me know how Metro plays.  I'd like a good game


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 17, 2010)

Yep nice bump in this benchmark

TotalChaos|Sapphire 5850|Asus 5850|900/1200|1859|PII 940BE@3.41Ghz


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> Yep nice bump in this benchmark
> 
> TotalChaos|Sapphire 5850|Asus 5850|900/1200|1859|PII 940BE@3.41Ghz
> 
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/desktop.jpg



updated.  Please stick to the format TotalChaos.   Thanks.


----------



## r1rhyder (Mar 20, 2010)

r1rhyder|HSI 5970 CrossFireX|850/1000|3513|Xeon W3580@4.4Ghz


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 20, 2010)

r1rhyder said:


> r1rhyder|HSI 5970 CrossFireX|850/1000|3513|Xeon W3580@4.4Ghz
> 
> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/3079/capture002.jpg



Very nice


----------



## DOM (Mar 20, 2010)

how can a dx 10 card run dx 11 ?

or this bencmark doesnt know if the card has 10 or 11 and runs the bench anyways ?


----------



## r1rhyder (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, it will run on any card. Just won't use tessellation.


----------



## runnin17 (Mar 20, 2010)

First run now that I finally got 10.3a installed.

runnin17|XFX 5870|850/1200|1036|AMD 555BE (unlocked) @ 3.8GHz


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2010)

Updated!  Thanks for the submissions


----------



## Mydog (Mar 21, 2010)

First run

Mydog|MSI 5970 + 2x MSI 5870|1000/1220|3990|i7 980x@4.6Ghz


----------



## Binge (Mar 21, 2010)

Mydog said:


> First run
> 
> Mydog|MSI 5970 + 2x MSI 5870|1000/1220|3990|i7 980x@4.6Ghz
> 
> http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/9695/heaven3990.jpg



Going to need a working IMG url.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 21, 2010)

Binge said:


> Going to need a working IMG url.



Fixed


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

Mydog said:


> Fixed



Thank you!  Everyone please make sure to update your Unigine Heaven Benchmark software to 2.0 as this will be the new standard.  All old scores will be kept.  I just did a comparison and the results aren't very different at all.

BiNGE|Sapphire HD5850|1040/1300|1061|Xeon 5677 @ 4.25GHz

Not overclocked





Overclocked


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 24, 2010)

TotalChaos|Sapphire 5850|Asus 5850|875/1200|1632|PII 940BE@3.41Ghz


----------



## Pariah36022 (Mar 24, 2010)

Does this look right?


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

Pariah36022 said:


> Does this look right?



It does but you must follow the submission rules for screenshots.  Also, please include all of your statistics as requested exactly as detailed in post #1.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 24, 2010)

Divide Overflow|Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X|920/1300|1094|i7 920 4.0 GHz


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

Divide Overflow said:


> Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X 920/1300
> i7 920 4.0 GHz
> 
> http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae217/Divide_Overflow/Heaven.jpg



please follow the instructions in post #1

::EDIT:: saw the edit.  It should look like this Divide Overflow|Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X |920/1300|1094|i7 920 4.0 GHz


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1050/1300|1162|X5677 @4.25GHz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> CHAOS_KILLA/HIS HD5870/890MHZ/1290MHZ/457/i7 920 @ 4GHZhttp://img.techpowerup.org/100324/Heaven BM Full.jpg



You're doing it wrong!  1280x1050, 8xAF, 4xAA.   I'll be patient if you'll deal with my teasing.

::EDIT:: You're also doing the formatting incorrectly.  Please use | <-- line brackets to separate 

Name|Graphics|Clocks|Score|CPU&OC


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 24, 2010)

Divide Overflow|Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X|925/1375|1114|i7 920 4.0 GHz

Without voltage control, I just can't squeeze any more out of the core.  I wish there was some way to adjust the juice on these non-reference cards!


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

Divide Overflow said:


> Divide Overflow|Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X|925/1375|1114|i7 920 4.0 GHz
> 
> Without voltage control, I just can't squeeze any more out of the core.  I wish there was some way to adjust the juice on these non-reference cards!
> 
> [url]http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae217/Divide_Overflow/Heaven925-1375.jpg[/URL]



You could hard mod!  

Ignore me I'm only joking... unless-  Are you?   Hehehe, thanks for the submission.  You got it perfect sir!  Thank you!  UPDATED!

::EDIT::  I did two things to boost my score.  One was to turn off extra background processes.  The other was to turn HT off on my CPU.

BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1050/1300|1166|X5677@4.25GHz (HT OFF)


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 24, 2010)

TotalChaos|Sapphire 5850|Asus 5850|850/1175|1737|PII 940BE@3.41Ghz

Catalyst 10.3 Official (Driver Packaging Version	8.712-100302b-096979C-ATI)


----------



## dcf-joe (Mar 24, 2010)

If I still have DX10-only compliant hardware, do I need to do the "d3d11_render_use_replication 1" thing?

Also, what exactly does that do


----------



## Binge (Mar 25, 2010)

dcf-joe said:


> If I still have DX10-only compliant hardware, do I need to do the "d3d11_render_use_replication 1" thing?
> 
> Also, what exactly does that do



It's only for DX11 cards.  You can tell by it having D311 in the command.


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Heaven DX11
jlewis02|XFX 5850 BE|850/1200|1007|Q9550@4Ghz


----------



## TAViX (Mar 25, 2010)

yeah, what this command do actually ??


----------



## Lubna (Mar 25, 2010)

I use Catalyst 10.3 and two Sapphire ATi AMD HD5870 Vapor-X 1GB



My best regards


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 25, 2010)

It sounds like there may be a hotfix for Heaven from AMD soon.  

"We have a known issue with Heaven 2.0 but our OGL team is working on a fix right now." - AMD's CatalystMaker


----------



## Binge (Mar 26, 2010)

Lubna said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100325/gpuz940.png
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100325/unigine5.png
> 
> ...



My regards as well!  You still must follow ALL rules detailed in post 1-2 for Heaven benchmark.  Although it is a decent submission I can not take it.



TAViX said:


> yeah, what this command do actually ??


No idea but it boosts performance without changing the IQ.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 26, 2010)

looks like i need to download v2 and try again i see im getting bumped down the list


----------



## dick_cheney (Mar 26, 2010)

*Cromnet*

Cromnet|Sapphire Radeon 5970|735/1010|1561|Core i7 965 @ 3.7ghz - Catalyst 10.3

One thing i noticed is that i get only 5 less fps @ 1920x1080- 57fps, must be cpu limited @ 1280x1024 i guess. GPU is running @ stock.


----------



## Binge (Mar 27, 2010)

dick_cheney said:


> Cromnet|Sapphire Radeon 5970|735/1010|1561|Core i7 965 @ 3.7ghz - Catalyst 10.3
> 
> One thing i noticed is that i get only 5 less fps @ 1920x1080- 57fps, must be cpu limited @ 1280x1024 i guess. GPU is running @ stock.
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5/dick_cheney/uni.jpg



I need system time in the picture :-/


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 27, 2010)

Heaven DX11

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1013/1303|1196|i7 920 @ 3.9GHz

I like the new version BiNGE! I took the 9500 GT out of the workhorse and popped in the 5870 just to see what it would do...the utility pc did a bang-up job. Single gpu King once again!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 27, 2010)

I did'nt see the post about the "replication thingy" until I was finished. Much to be gained there?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 27, 2010)

OMG! It does work!

Heaven DX11

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1013/1303|1318|i7 920 @ 3.9GHz






That's almost not fair lol...


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 27, 2010)

heres mine heaven:
Overclocking101\2XHD4890\950-1069\2327\i7 860@ 3.7GHZ

specs on the right


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 27, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> heres mine heaven:
> Overclocking101\2XHD4890\950-1069\2327\i7 860@ 3.7GHZ
> 
> specs on the right



OC - Copy and paste this for your's... Overclocking101|(x2) HD4890|950/1069|2327|i7 860 @ 3.7GHz


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 27, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I did'nt see the post about the "replication thingy" until I was finished. Much to be gained there?



Where is the replication post? I can't find it.


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 27, 2010)

Page 1 first post.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 27, 2010)

well i reran the bench and its not worth posting i literally got the EXACT same score i got with heaven 1 but i did notice 1 100% improvement in FPS at the dragon scene. so obviously theres some improvements but i get some wackyness when running the bench when it first starts my fram rate is 19.9 and stays there till i hit scene 2 then it goes back to normal. these things are holding me back if it wasnt for those issues i would probably beat my previous score then again it should be noted at 200mhz less on the cpu and 400 less on the northbridge i equalled my score so that should also be a factor


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 27, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Where is the replication post? I can't find it.



It is in post #2 Paulieg.


----------



## Binge (Mar 28, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> OMG! It does work!
> 
> Heaven DX11
> 
> ...



It really isn't.  Please describe what you're doing to get the score this high.  It's interesting that yours is so far ahead considering the clock speeds.  Details are welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 28, 2010)

Binge said:


> It really isn't.  Please describe what you're doing to get the score this high.  It's interesting that yours is so far ahead considering the clock speeds.  Details are welcome.



It really is - bench was run at same settings as the one before...the only difference was the tweak you provided. 

And I shared early on in this thread that high cpu clocks killed the scores in this benchmark...you of all people should know this.


----------



## Binge (Mar 28, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> It really is - bench was run at same settings as the one before...the only difference was the tweak you provided.
> 
> And I shared early on in this thread that high cpu clocks killed the scores in this benchmark...you of all people should know this.



Do you tweak your OS to be lean or use only fresh installs for benching?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 28, 2010)

Does this desktop look fresh lol...







This one even has FEAR multiplayer installed on it. The OS used for the last run was Win7 64 Pro and it is relatively fresh tho. Doubt that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 28, 2010)

Want me to try it with this OS (Win7 32) and cpu (i5 670) for comparison?


----------



## Binge (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm wondering if W7 Ultimate is bogged down with crap.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 28, 2010)

I doubt it...let me grab v2.0 on this OS and try it with high/low clocks with that tweak. I would like to see the diff myself. Brb...


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2010)

Binge said:


> I'm wondering if W7 Ultimate is bogged down with crap.



Yay and nay. I make sure to turn off all features, programs, processes right after O/S installation and it does help with my benching numbers. Though, after a while it's all for naught, as processes and whatever creep in.

34 processes isn't bad with using a virus scanner.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 28, 2010)

DLing v2.0 atm...gawd is it slow! I never do any other tweaks for these benchmarks. Unsure if it would make any difference.


----------



## Binge (Mar 28, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> DLing v2.0 atm...gawd is it slow! I never do any other tweaks for these benchmarks. Unsure if it would make any difference.



all other tweaks to unigine benchmarks are not permitted.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 28, 2010)

Well that sucks...replication tweak has little to no effect with this dual core. I can't even approach my high score with v1.0 with nearly identical settings.  Maybe the quads are utilizing the extra cores? 

Going to try the 10.3 drivers...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 28, 2010)

New driver brings improvement but still not equal to v1.0. I will try the tweak next...

WTH! It shows the replication is enabled and I did'nt even pull up the console...does it save it from previous runs even when you exit?


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 28, 2010)

Heaven DX10

MetalRacer|Asus 5850 Xfire|900/1275|3185|i7 X980 @4.0Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 28, 2010)

Gulftown sure looks tempting...I better wait a bit tho.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 28, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Gulftown sure looks tempting...I better wait a bit tho.



Man it chewed that benchmark up. I had to triple check my settings to make sure they were correct.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 28, 2010)

Why are you running without Tessellation MetalRacer?


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 28, 2010)

Mydog said:


> Why are you running without Tessellation MetalRacer?



I didn't think it was required for DX10.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 28, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> I didn't think it was required for DX10.



It isnt...That chip wasnt even close to cruise control either!


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 28, 2010)

Divide Overflow|Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X|925/1375|1901|i7 920 4.0 GHz

DX10 is EZmode for this hardware.  That Gulftown sure is sweet though, MetalRacer!


----------



## Mydog (Mar 28, 2010)

Can't get the tweak up cause I can't fin which key that enables it on my norwegian keyboard:shadedshu

Mydog|MSI 5970|1000/1220|2x 5870|1050/1330|3536|i7 980X @4,7GHz


----------



## strick94u (Mar 29, 2010)

ok this is my stock laptop no overcloking it only has 3 setting for the 16.9 screen best I can do


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 29, 2010)

MyDog - Lower your cpu clocks and see if it improves.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> MyDog - Lower your cpu clocks and see if it improves.



How low should I go?
And how do I enable the tweak on page one, I've pressed the tilde key but what console should I enter?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mydog said:


> How low should I go?
> And how do I enable the tweak on page one, I've pressed the tilde key but what console should I enter?



Try 4GHz...I think your tilde key is right above the tab key even on your keyboard. 
There will only be the editor console that will come up. Just type in, hit enter and hit tilde again. The console will close and the screen should refresh so you can begin the benchmark.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 29, 2010)

Heaven DX10

MetalRacer|Asus 5850 Xfire|950/1275|3324|i7 X980 @4.2Ghz


----------



## Binge (Mar 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> New driver brings improvement but still not equal to v1.0. I will try the tweak next...
> 
> WTH! It shows the replication is enabled and I did'nt even pull up the console...does it save it from previous runs even when you exit?
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_01Mar281520.jpg





strick94u said:


> ok this is my stock laptop no overcloking it only has 3 setting for the 16.9 screen best I can do
> 
> 
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b389/strick94u/Untitled-6.jpg



Do need proper format to post score >.< UPDATING~  See post #1


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 29, 2010)

Those two were for you BiNGE, not for score. Thanks


----------



## Binge (Mar 29, 2010)

Explanation of the Replication function in Heaven Benchmark updated in post #2


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 29, 2010)

Guys, please see this thread. I'm having a hell of a time with Heaven in DX11. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1828142#post1828142


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 29, 2010)

Binge said:


> Explanation of the Replication function in Heaven Benchmark updated in post #2



And apparently when you enable the function it stays that way till eternity.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> And apparently when you enable the function it stays that way till eternity.



Shit, still can't find a way to enable the function, tilde key does'nt work and I can't fin the correct .bat file. Need help please.

Norwegian keyboard layout.


----------



## bubje (Mar 29, 2010)

BUBJE|CLUB3d 5850|850/1200|1002|Quad 9550 @3.4Ghz


----------



## r1rhyder (Mar 29, 2010)

This key doesn't work for you Mydog?  "~"


----------



## Mydog (Mar 29, 2010)

r1rhyder said:


> This key doesn't work for you Mydog?  "~"
> 
> http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/5441/keyboardno.png



Nop, I've tried it when I launch the Unengine and Heaven and I'm getting no respons. Exactly what should I be seeing, a CMD window?


----------



## r1rhyder (Mar 29, 2010)

Try this key? "`" accent mark


----------



## Mydog (Mar 29, 2010)

r1rhyder said:


> Try this key? "`" accent mark



Sorry no respons to that either. I'm running Heaven windowed now and trying everything but still nothing.
r1rhyder could you please show me a screenie so I can se what it should look like?


----------



## r1rhyder (Mar 29, 2010)

Try the key above the TAB key?

http://vgstrategies.about.com/od/faqglossary/a/NonUSKeyboards.htm


----------



## Mydog (Mar 29, 2010)

r1rhyder said:


> Try the key above the TAB key?



I've tried that one to, could you provide a screen for me?


----------



## r1rhyder (Mar 29, 2010)

Norwegian keyboards are known to have a problem with this Tilde key thing as stated in the article in the link.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 29, 2010)

r1rhyder said:


> Norwegian keyboards are known to have a problem with this Tilde key thing as stated in the article in the link.
> 
> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/7127/uskbd.gif



Ok I got it, changed keyboardlanguage to ENG(US) and it worked. Thanks for the help


----------



## r1rhyder (Mar 29, 2010)

sure, as far as I can tell, all that command does is change the tesselation from normal to moderate.

In fact, if I wanted to play that game of changing things, I could get this. I consider it a cheat. Just like LOD in 3dmark03. But people seem to think that some cheats are tweaks.

Not for submission


----------



## Mydog (Mar 29, 2010)

Well I got a little bump in the score.

Here's without the tweak.





And with the tweak


----------



## r1rhyder (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice run, I want one of those 980x's. Are your 5970's on water?


----------



## Mydog (Mar 29, 2010)

r1rhyder said:


> Nice run, I want one of those 980x's. Are your 5970's on water?



Thanks, yes everything on water here CPU, MB, HD5970 and 2 x HD5870.


----------



## manufans0607 (Mar 29, 2010)

manufans0607|Powercolor 5870|850/1200|1026|Q9550 @3.6Ghz


----------



## Binge (Apr 2, 2010)

I know it's been a while, but I'd like to thank everyone for making submissions since last week.  Things have been crazy, but this will continue to stay up to date.


----------



## bubje (Apr 3, 2010)

update
BUBJE|CLUB3d 5850|1001/1200|1093|Quad 9550 @3.4Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 3, 2010)

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1013/1306|1271|Xeon 3580 @ 4GHz


----------



## DOM (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey, you guys with 5850/5870's can you do a run in dx10


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 3, 2010)

DOM said:


> Hey, you guys with 5850/5870's can you do a run in dx10



I already have Dom.  You mean for v2.0?


----------



## DOM (Apr 3, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I already have Dom.  You mean for v2.0?



yes plz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 3, 2010)

Heaven DX10

rickss69|Sapphire 5870|1000/1301|2140|Xeon 3580 @ 4GHz

Like to have never got it to run...  Ask me something easier next time!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fitseries3|2x 5850|976/1201|1957|Xeon x5677 @ 4.59ghz

x5677 at 4.59ghz with 2x5850 at 976/1201


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 22, 2010)

Where's the DX11 Nvidia boys?  Nobody posting up here?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I can do better:
'normal' settings


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|790/900/1580|1406|i7 920@3.87GHz






EDIT: The score above is the "official" one I would like to use, however here are two other runs:

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|608/837/1215|1115|i7 920@3.87GHz
GPU at stock. Note the temps ~ I kept the fan on auto in Precision





HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|790/900/1580|665|i7 920@3.87GHz
1920 x 1080 with everything maxed (and fan set to 82%)





EDIT #2: More score to add and didn't want to double post.

Tropics (Only could run in DX 9 as there was no picture (black screen w/ FPS going crazy) when I ran DX10 or 10.1):

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|790/900/1580|2457|i7 920@3.87GHz





Sanctuary (same problem as with Tropics. Only could run DX 9)
HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|790/900/1580|6676|i7 920@3.87GHz


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2010)

C:\Users\HelloKitty


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2010)

Don't ask and I won't tell


----------



## jdpiii3 (May 10, 2010)

*Here is my Heaven Benchmark score*

Cant wait to see what these scores goto when my new motherboard and CPU show up


----------



## DOM (May 10, 2010)

jdpiii3 said:


> Cant wait to see what these scores goto when my new motherboard and CPU show up



pics kind of small cant see nothing lol


----------



## Binge (May 10, 2010)

Updated.  I need to remind people.  Date and time are required for a submission.  There's no getting around it.  Looking forward to more Fermi submissions and then I'll be putting together the top-10 of each category.


----------



## jdpiii3 (May 10, 2010)

DOM said:


> pics kind of small cant see nothing lol



sorry saved in wrong format I changed it


----------



## Binge (May 11, 2010)

jdpiii3 said:


> sorry saved in wrong format I changed it



remember to post your score correctly as well   See post #1 or #2 for details.

Should be in this written format.

Name|GFX Card(s)|GFX Clocks|score|CPU & CPU Frequency


----------



## claylomax (May 11, 2010)

This is embarrasing, but how do I print screen and upload my results. I got 1509 points and 59.9 fps based on the settings required on the first post.


----------



## claylomax (May 14, 2010)

claylomax¦GTX 480¦832/1663/1848¦1558¦E8400@4.0Ghz


----------



## Binge (May 14, 2010)

updated, welcome to the score board.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 14, 2010)

sneekypeet|EVGA GTX470 X3|797/949/1594|3214|i7 860@4.0Ghz


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2010)

Do an extreme run!!!!  Max everything out!  Res/AA/Tess.  DO IT!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 14, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Do an extreme run!!!!  Max everything out!  Res/AA/Tess.  DO IT!!!



Done


----------



## Binge (May 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Done
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/Unigine_dx11_extreme.png



FTMFW


----------



## claylomax (May 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Done
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/Unigine_dx11_extreme.png



Your scaling is very good.


----------



## claylomax (May 30, 2010)

claylomax|GTX 480|842/1001/1683|1594|E8400@4.05Ghz


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 26, 2010)

oc101/2Xgtx260/1820/i7860@3800mhz

I know I didnt ss the gpu-z/cpuz but all the info is in the heaven screenie anyways, if you dont accept it ill redo it


----------



## Xykronius (Aug 3, 2010)

*Uningine Heaven DX11 Bench submission*

Thanks for the hardwork on the Compilation thread. Here is my score.
Xykronius|X1 Sapphire 5970 4gb|950/1350|1812|AMDX6 1090T@4.0Ghz


PS. Since erockers machine has likly gone super nova can I have 1st place?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Aug 3, 2010)

guitarfreaknation|2x 4890|850/975|2133|Q9550 @ 3.61 GHz


----------



## Xykronius (Aug 4, 2010)

*Tropics DX10*

Xykronius|x1 Sapphire 5970 4gb|950/1350|3390|AMDx6 1090t@4.0Ghz

Not bad for 1 card, ehh?


----------



## Xykronius (Aug 4, 2010)

*Sanctuary submit*

Xykronius|x1 Sapphire 5970 4gb|950/1350|10220|AMD x6 1090t@4.0Ghz


How about a single card class?    Internal crossfire enabled.

One more of these babies and I'll be set.


----------



## Binge (Aug 4, 2010)

Updated!


----------



## Xykronius (Aug 5, 2010)

*heaven dx10 submit*

Xykronius|x1 Sapphire 5970 4gb|925/1200|3193|AMD X6 1090T@4.0Ghz

  Disabled turbo and core unlocker.Manually enabled 6 cores and OCed.
System works alot better and faster now. Barely had to touch my gpuz. Might be able to get another 100 points if necessary. 
 I think i'll try again for #1 on Heaven DX11.

  I had to start from scratch to overcome a 10 pt defecit but ended up with a much smoother and faster system in the long run.        Thats what this threads all about.      Thanks


----------



## Xykronius (Aug 6, 2010)

*sanctuary,tropics dx9 submits*

Sanctuary dx9
Xykronius|x1 Sapphire 5970 4gb|925/1200|11712|AMD X6 1090T@4Ghz

Tropics dx9
Xykronius|x1 Sapphire 5970 4gb|925/1200|5003|AMD X6 1090T@4.0Ghz

 These benches are card warmers at 200 to 350 fps. 
Hottest this card has been since I installed it last week at 65'c


----------



## Xykronius (Aug 6, 2010)

*Heaven dx11 updated*

Heaven dx11
Xykronius|x1 Sapphire 5970 4gb|950/1350|1841|AMD X6 1090T@4.0Ghz


 The new cpu and memory oc was only good for an additional hard earned 29 pts.

So much for 1st place. I am still very happy with my results though.

 2 gpus on one card means I can focus the full crossfire on the eyefinity array.

Noticed cpu overheat while stress testing. Added corsair H50 water cooler and push pull radiator fan configuration. Now 60'c at full load.


----------



## Binge (Aug 9, 2010)

Updated!  Thanks for your submissions


----------



## claylomax (Aug 9, 2010)

claylomax|GTX 480|900/1001/1800|1722|Phenom II X4 965@3.6Ghz


----------



## claylomax (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Binge I thought we had to use Heaven 2.0 only as you state on the first page, I see some people are posting scores with Heaven 2.1; are you ok with that?


----------



## Binge (Aug 13, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Hey Binge I thought we had to use Heaven 2.0 only as you state on the first page, I see some people are posting scores with Heaven 2.1; are you ok with that?



It's fine.  I can't monitor this as closely as I used to, but I do see it as well.  If people are getting better scores with 2.1 then people should re-bench with 2.1 and get up on the list.  I'd be happy to add the scores!

**EDIT**

In addition I am extremely happy to see your overclock and score.  Such speeds with such a hot and hungry card!  You, my friend, are what most aspire to be.  OC!


----------



## claylomax (Aug 13, 2010)

Binge said:


> It's fine.  I can't monitor this as closely as I used to, but I do see it as well.  If people are getting better scores with 2.1 then people should re-bench with 2.1 and get up on the list.  I'd be happy to add the scores!
> 
> **EDIT**
> 
> In addition I am extremely happy to see your overclock and score.  Such speeds with such a hot and hungry card!  You, my friend, are what most aspire to be.  OC!



Thanks for your reply Binge. Well I don't consider myself an extreme overclocker; but this card is that good. The only thing holding me is my power supply, I get 910 on the core with 1.125 voltage, anything more (1.138 is the max on afterburner) and it will trigger the OCP on my unit and the computer shuts down (but it's good to know is active and working). I reckon with a more powerful PSU I can get 950; temps are 83 with the fan at full blast.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 13, 2010)

a_ump|HIS HD 5770|950/1400|606|q6600@3.4ghz






blah, i thought forsure i'd take the top single HD 5770 score with my memory oc'd higher . dam erocker, must be bc my 3gb(3x1gb) single channel ram. might work some magic n post again. gotta beat his score! lol


----------



## claylomax (Aug 13, 2010)

a_ump said:


> a_ump|HIS HD 5770|950/1400|606|q6600@3.4ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/uniginetest.jpg
> 
> blah, i thought forsure i'd take the top single HD 5770 score with my memory oc'd higher . dam erocker, must be bc my 3gb(3x1gb) single channel ram. might work some magic n post again. gotta beat his score! lol



Hi a ump, memory overclock yields to almost no performance gains, heck maybe you get 1fps; however they increase heat holding you from going higher with your core clock. I've experienced this with all my cards from ATI and Nvidia. Why don't you try and reduce your memory clocks and see if you can go higher on the core. P.D: Don't worry about your 3gb ram, that's ok.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 13, 2010)

a_ump|HIS HD 5770|1001/1401|626|q6600@3.4ghz

SOB!!! lol 1ghz on core and i still can't beat it
1ghz is at 1.25v also. gonna have to take it up more if i can then XD

EDIT: i tried as much as i felt like for now.  went all the way to 1.3v to get 1050mhz core stable, didn't happen and don't feel like pushing higher. i ran furmark and anytime the temps got to 62/63 is when it crashed. Don't get how he scored higher when my core clock is 50mhz higher as well as 100mhz higher mem.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 13, 2010)

ump - Drop the clock on your cpu and try it again.   (your magic lies within)


----------



## Binge (Aug 13, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> ump - Drop the clock on your cpu and try it again.   (your magic lies within)



Magic?  What do ye know of the magics?!?!??

The magic is in the *UPDATE*.  Thanks ump


----------



## a_ump (Aug 14, 2010)

blah, i don't get it. and i don't see how dropping my CPU speed would help.... my 12v rail is perfeclty fine at 72amps and 12.29v(last i checked a week or 2 ago) so i don't see how CPU speed getting lowered would help. explain? lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 14, 2010)

drivers?


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2010)

Hmm.. why in the heck can't I find my post for the 5770? I know I was using W7 32 bit if that makes any difference.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 14, 2010)

WOOT! I AM THE CHAMPION!!!! lol i went to get cigs n figured wth, put 1.287v on and ran it at 1026mhz while i was gone. finally beat ya n only needed 76mhz on core and 100mhz on memory to do it haha.

a_ump|HIS HD 5770|1026/1401|635|q6600@3.4ghz

gonna keep pushing it tonite to see how high i can take the mhz. Might push to 1.35v just to see how high i can go core wise.

EDIT: i'm still pushing, got to 644. so don't update with this score. i'll let ya know when i'm done 

EDIT2: well dam in my eagerness to push my score higher i didn't take a screenshot of everything, just saved the score. i believe it was at 1046/1401. gonna try to run it again for authentication.

EDIT3:
well i re-ran it and only got 642 but here's the verification






a_ump|HIS HD 5770|1050/1401|642|q6600@3.4ghz

Decided to do a dx10 run as well






a_ump|HIS HD 5770|1050/1401|1117|q6600@3.4ghz


----------



## a_ump (Aug 14, 2010)

bUMPer


----------



## Binge (Aug 14, 2010)

a_ump said:


> bUMPer



updated man!  Grats on your card's scores


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 14, 2010)

ump - If you want to really pwn drop that overclock on the cpu for this bench. What have you to lose but a minute in bios? (Nobody listens to me anymore )


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 14, 2010)

Binge said:


> Magic?  What do ye know of the magics?!?!??
> 
> The magic is in the *UPDATE*.  Thanks ump



The clue is on the first page with all the Heaven data...


----------



## a_ump (Aug 15, 2010)

okay, i'm fine with tryin that, but i won't take the time to do so n test until u tell me why lol. I can't comprehend why a lower CPU clock would improve my score...


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 15, 2010)

MetalRacer|BFG GTX260 SLI|667/1225/1465|3971|i7 980X @4013 MHz

DX9





MetalRacer|BFG GTX260 SLI|667/1225/1465|3162|i7 980X @4013 MHz
DX10





MetalRacer|BFG GTX260 SLI|667/1225/1465|9886|i7 980X @4013 MHz
DX9





MetalRacer|BFG GTX260 SLI|667/1225/1465|8344|i7 980X @4013 MHz
DX10





MetalRacer|BFG GTX260 SLI|667/1225/1465|3085|i7 980X @4013 MHz
DX9





MetalRacer|BFG GTX260 SLI|667/1225/1465|2474|i7 980X @4013 MHz
DX10


----------



## a_ump (Aug 15, 2010)

i guess i'm somehow missing something but did u post ur screens 3x each?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 15, 2010)

a_ump said:


> okay, i'm fine with tryin that, but i won't take the time to do so n test until u tell me why lol. I can't comprehend why a lower CPU clock would improve my score...



Tell you what...overclock that cpu some more and re-run the bench to see which direction you go. 

(If you look at my scores in the Heaven section you will see I have lowered my cpu clocks. It is plain to see that I can run up to 5GHz and chose not to...there is a reason.)


----------



## HammerON (Aug 15, 2010)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|870/963|1514|i7 920@4.08GHz


----------



## claylomax (Aug 17, 2010)

a_ump said:


> i guess i'm somehow missing something but did u post ur screens 3x each?



Let me tell you what's missing ... the rest of the girl


----------



## a_ump (Aug 17, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Tell you what...overclock that cpu some more and re-run the bench to see which direction you go.
> 
> (If you look at my scores in the Heaven section you will see I have lowered my cpu clocks. It is plain to see that I can run up to 5GHz and chose not to...there is a reason.)



true but all of your clocks are still 3.9ghz or higher lol up to 4.5ghz. i don't really consider that down clocking


----------



## Melvis (Aug 18, 2010)

Something must be wrong, i just scored LESS with my new system then i did with my old FX-57 and windows XP 

wtf???


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 18, 2010)

a_ump said:


> true but all of your clocks are still 3.9ghz or higher lol up to 4.5ghz. i don't really consider that down clocking



If you can't clock any higher then you certainly could go lower. I must admit I am perplexed at your resistance to even consider it. Oh well....


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 20, 2010)

Arctucas|2x eVGA GTX 460 SC EE 1GB SLI|860/1050/1720|1599|E6750@3.2GHz


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 20, 2010)

Arctucas|2x eVGA GTX 460 SC EE 1GB SLI|860/1050/1720|3343|E6750@3.2GHz


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 20, 2010)

Arctucas|2x eVGA GTX 460 SC EE 1GB SLI|860/1050/1720|10084|E6750@3.2GHz


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 20, 2010)

Posting for PP

PP Mguire|eVGA GTX465|875/1750/1750|25560|i5 750@4.2Ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 21, 2010)

Fullinfusion|Sapphire 5970|950/1250|2057|PII X6 1090T@4.35Ghz
DX11


----------



## Binge (Aug 27, 2010)

Updated


----------



## Frizz (Aug 29, 2010)

randomflip|GIGABYTE 5970 + HIS 5870|900/1200|2572|i7 930 @4.2ghz

edit!


----------



## Binge (Sep 1, 2010)

randomflip said:


> randomflip|GIGABYTE 5970 + HIS 5870|900/1200|2572|i7 930 @4.2ghz
> 
> edit!
> 
> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/4127/unigineh.jpg



Updated and congratulations!


----------



## v12dock (Sep 3, 2010)

v12dock | MSI GTX 460 | 881/1762/1025 | 1126 | Phenom II X4@3.2GHz


----------



## Binge (Sep 20, 2010)

v12dock said:


> v12dock | MSI GTX 460 | 881/1762/1025 | 1126 | Phenom II X4@3.2GHz
> http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=100902/Ubench.jpg



working screenshot plz? just so everyone else can see it.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 21, 2010)

Edited my previous post to reflect new driver and higher clocks.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 26, 2010)

Guys my Card scored a 978 using the settings recommend in this thread. 

Clocks are 975/1255

Is this normal? It just doesn't seem right.

My CCC settings are default.


----------



## monte84 (Sep 26, 2010)

Edited to show updated score with slight overclock on GPU/memory


----------



## trickson (Sep 27, 2010)

Trickson | XFX HD5770 |875/1215 / 950/1435 / Q9650 @4.0GHz 

Well I did a run with mine here is what I got .
Not sure how well it is but seems really nice to me .


----------



## largon (Sep 29, 2010)

*@trickson*,
4xAA + 8xAF is a requirement for the results chart, see 1st post. 

Heaven Benchmark 2.1 DX11:
largon|2× GTX470|750/888|2159|Phenom II X3 720@3.5

Screenshot:




http://largon.wippiespace.com/Unigine_GTX470SLI-750-888.png


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 15, 2010)

1280x1024
johnnyfiive | HD 6870 (2)| 900/1050 | 2110 | i7 950 @ 4.2





1920x1080 (ran this at x4, forgot to change it.)
johnnyfiive | HD 6870 (2)| 900/1050 | 1620 | i7 950 @ 4.2


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 18, 2010)

I ran all the benchmarks again on my new rig:

Arctucas|2x eVGA GTX 460 SC EE 1GB SLI|860/1050/1720|2065|i7 950 @ 4110







Arctucas|2x eVGA GTX 460 SC EE 1GB SLI|860/1050/1720|3762|i7 950 @ 4110







Arctucas|2x eVGA GTX 460 SC EE 1GB SLI|860/1050/1720|11412|i7 950 @ 4110


----------



## trickson (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok I ran the test using the new cat 10.12 with the new CCC drivers I ran both DX10 and DX11 tests . I see that DX11 is way slower than DX10 and well that has me some what confused . at any rate this is what I have . And stock settings .
trickson |XFX HD5770 crossfire | 850/1200 |(DX10) 1281 |Q9650 @4Ghz |

trickson |XFX HD5770 crossfire | 850/1200 |(DX11) 799 |Q9650 @4Ghz |

Not bad for every thing being stock and all


----------



## largon (Dec 23, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101115/Capture001300.jpg
> 1280x1024
> johnnyfiive | HD 6870 (2)| 900/1050 | 2110 | i7 950 @ 4.2
> 
> ...


You need to run with 4×AA to qualify to comparison.


trickson said:


> Ok I ran the test using the new cat 10.12 with the new CCC drivers I ran both DX10 and DX11 tests . I see that DX11 is way slower than DX10 and well that has me some what confused . at any rate this is what I have . And stock settings .
> trickson |XFX HD5770 crossfire | 850/1200 |(DX10) 1281 |Q9650 @4Ghz |
> 
> trickson |XFX HD5770 crossfire | 850/1200 |(DX11) 799 |Q9650 @4Ghz |
> ...


You should use SXGA (1280×1024) instead of UXGA (1600×1200).


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 29, 2010)

MetalRacer|HD5970+HD5850 Trifire|950/1250|2741|i7 920@4.0GHz


----------



## Krony (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll post Heaven 2.1 when the rest of my upgrade turns up in the next week or so.

Krony|GTX 580 SC|890/1050/1780|3146|Athlon 64 X2 5200+@2.86Ghz
Tropics DX9





Krony|GTX 580 SC|890/1050/1780|8464|Athlon 64 X2 5200+@2.86Ghz
Sanctuary DX9


----------



## roast (Jan 8, 2011)

Heres my shot!

roast|BFG GTX285 + eVGA GTX285|695/1300|3193|i7 920@3.8GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2011)

roast said:


> Heres my shot!
> 
> roast|BFG GTX285 + eVGA GTX285|695/1300|3193|i7 920@3.8GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110107/heaven.jpg


Holy crap man! Nice run!  but your screen res is not 1280x1024...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 8, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper|2x AMD 6970|880/1375|2086|Phenom II 965 3.4ghz

not gonna bother doing an overclocked run untill i get full control of voltages with afterburner or Trixx till then this will suffice  as its the fastest Dual ATI card configuration for now


----------



## Krony (Jan 9, 2011)

Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|890/1038|1892|Intel i7 950 4.2GHz






Updated


----------



## Binge (Jan 10, 2011)

YO!  BIGGASH!!!! Updated folks


----------



## Krony (Jan 10, 2011)

Binge said:


> YO!  BIGGASH!!!! Updated folks



Thx, but u got 2 of mine mixed up, the sanctuary and tropics ones were both DX9 when i was on xp.
And my Heaven DX11 one above has now been updated


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here are my runs at DX10 and DX11. 

DX11 :

Hms1193|MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB|909/984/1818|1187|Intel i5 750 4.38GHz






DX10 :

Hms1193|MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB|909/984/1818|1861|Intel i5 750 4.38GHz


----------



## Binge (Jan 11, 2011)

Krony said:


> Thx, but u got 2 of mine mixed up, the sanctuary and tropics ones were both DX9 when i was on xp.
> And my Heaven DX11 one above has now been updated



Fixed!



Hms1193 said:


> Here are my runs at DX10 and DX11.
> 
> DX11 :
> 
> ...



Please re-test.  Your results require X4AA and X8AF to be valid.


----------



## Krony (Jan 11, 2011)

Binge said:


> Fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> Please re-test.  Your results require X4AA and X8AF to be valid.



Thx, u can update my DX11 Heaven one next time u have spare time, only 20 more points but more is more


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 11, 2011)

Binge said:


> Fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> Please re-test.  Your results require X4AA and X8AF to be valid.



Damn! I missed the Anistropy part. Re-Test coming up.


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 11, 2011)

Here you go! Hope i did it right this time. 

Hms1193|MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB|911/994/1822|1181|Intel i5 750 4.42GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> crazyeyesreaper|2x AMD 6970|880/1375|2086|Phenom II 965 3.4ghz
> 
> not gonna bother doing an overclocked run untill i get full control of voltages with afterburner or Trixx till then this will suffice  as its the fastest Dual ATI card configuration for now
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110108/heavenbench.jpg


Nice run Crazy!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2011)

meh its medicoure at best my score actually gets HIGHER untill about 1680x1050 then it drops down as the resolution takes its toll its weird but yea once voltage control comes along ill push and see what i can do but right now at stock nothing really fazes the rig so i havent had the itch to push her hard yet.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh its medicoure at best my score actually gets HIGHER untill about 1680x1050 then it drops down as the resolution takes its toll its weird but yea once voltage control comes along ill push and see what i can do but right now at stock nothing really fazes the rig so i havent had the itch to push her hard yet.


it's my BD Friday, so I'm hoping I'll have 2 6950's to run and swamp your score lol...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2011)

yea well see lol youll be lucky to beat me if i overclock your cards ram and core might get close but not probably wont beat me out then again that 4.3ghz 6 core and faster ram might help a bit lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea well see lol youll be lucky to beat me if i overclock your cards ram and core might get close but not probably wont beat me out then again that 4.3ghz 6 core and faster ram might help a bit lol.


You already know an over clocked 5970 will beat a x-fired 6970 heheh.... Wanna have a pissn match Ray? And I'll even down clock my 1095T to x4 and match scores!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2011)

i doubt your overclocked 5970 will be meet at any thing once we get off the kiddie crap resolutions


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2011)

HammerON|EVGA GTX 470|860/1000|1517|i7 970GHz@4.72





HammerON|EVGA GTX 470 SLI|880/1000|2887|i7 970@4.72GHz


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2011)

Updated.  Great runs Hammer-On


----------



## Krony (Jan 19, 2011)

Can i have an update plz ?


----------



## Binge (Jan 20, 2011)

Krony said:


> Can i have an update plz ?
> 
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5789/heavendefault2.jpg



You can if you fill out your stats properly.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 20, 2011)

Krony said:


> Can i have an update plz ?
> 
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5789/heavendefault2.jpg



Remember Binge requires the information to be in this format.
BiNGE|Sapphire 5850|1020/1250|XXXXX|i7 920@4.2Ghz


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 20, 2011)

H82LUZ73|2x Sapphire 6970|950/1450|2464|Phenom II 965 3.8ghz


----------



## Krony (Jan 20, 2011)

Binge said:


> You can if you fill out your stats properly.



I did about 6 posts above but u seem to have missed it so i posed the screen again 

here: Krony|Evga GTX 580 SC|890/1038|1892|Intel i7 950 4.2GHz


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2011)

It's not about the screen.  You must fill out the text with the screenshot.  You can ALWAYS edit a post to add the text required to make a valid post.


----------



## Krony (Jan 21, 2011)

Binge said:


> It's not about the screen.  You must fill out the text with the screenshot.  You can ALWAYS edit a post to add the text required to make a valid post.



I did in Post #456 but it was missed 
thx anyway


----------



## trickson (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know about you all but I think this benchmark falls short of a lot of things . Not a very impressive program . DX10 is way faster than the DX11 and looks better too . I get way different scores each time I use it . Not to bitch about this one but I think this benchmark is bad . At least it seems this way to me . Not going to use this one any more .


----------



## Krony (Jan 22, 2011)

I seem to get the same scores each time with the same setup.
And DX11 looks far better than DX10 and is alot more demanding.


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2011)

Krony said:


> I seem to get the same scores each time with the same setup.
> And DX11 looks far better than DX10 and is alot more demanding.



meh . I just don't see it . I do see what I see and it is inconsistent and fluctuates too much for my taste .


----------



## Krony (Feb 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 9, 2011)

trickson said:


> meh . I just don't see it . I do see what I see and it is inconsistent and fluctuates too much for my taste .


Get a 6 series gpu on newest green card, then you'll see the difference. 

All I must say is BOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooo to Binge for having the screen resolution so low... my gpu looks like crap lol but what ever


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW I'm getting 1300 in UNiGiNe I'll try a slight OC and edit this post


----------



## claylomax (Mar 6, 2011)

Can we use the latest version 2.5?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2011)

Heaven DX11
rickss69|Sapphire 5970|975/1200|2100|Intel i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz

Heaven DX10
rickss69|Sapphire 5970|975/1200|3922|Intel i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz

Tropics DX10
rickss69|Sapphire 5970|975/1200|3902|Intel i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz

Tropics DX9
rickss69|Sapphire 5970|975/1200|5233|Intel i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz

Sanctuary DX10
rickss69|Sapphire 5970|975/1200|12521|Intel i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz

Sanctuary DX9
rickss69|Sapphire 5970|975/1200|15213|Intel i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just for giggles...all settings max/extreme :


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

*Without really pushing my setup i7 860 only @ 3.8 and Cards at Stock. If I pushed it I know I could possibly make 95+ FPS But will redo once I finish my water cooling setup on my cards.


Oh yeah and PS.... I can see how those SB CPU's really help out some benching scores.... Man O Man I need to get me one of those!!!! Nice run RickSS*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2011)

Seems everyone is using a different version of the benchmark now...is 2.0 not the standard still?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep there is a new version and the question has been posted in regards to whether these scores will count using the new version:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1961/Unigine Heaven DX11 Benchmark 2.5.html

I am going to download it now


----------



## Krony (Mar 7, 2011)

I think 2.5 is more buggy, so i would suggest just stick with 2.1


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Seems everyone is using a different version of the benchmark now...is 2.0 not the standard still?



Ahhh... I noticed that too late....

 also I noticed I said 95+ FPS I meant to say after some overclocking 90+ Just for my own Accuracy  

I will have to redo the Benches with the version you guys have.



> I think 2.5 is more buggy, so i would suggest just stick with 2.1



I haven't compared the scores.... but it seems at least on my end 2.5 runs way smoother for me then 2.1 did. Especially around the area where you are entering that stone hallway. On 2.1 is stuttered like know ones business and in 2.5 it runs smooth.

But comparing the fact that 2x6950's should beat 1x5970 even overclocked at moderate speeds (Unless RickSS i7 2600k is making that much of a difference) .... maybe there is a edge with scores on the older version. Just a thought....going on reports from across the net.

After thought.... Also another idea.... another reason for me thinking this is that the 6900 series is supposed to be soupier to the 5000 series in tessellation.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2011)

Try version 2.0 for comparison Rain.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Try version 2.0 for comparison Rain.



Will Do a little bit later and will post my results.... right now I got to play Dad and call in my sick daughter to school  Will report back later this morning for comparison.

Scratch that downloading now..... Report back real soon....Slow download speed of this version still waiting..... Will be here though.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I guess there is a difference.....You will see a large Frame Rate Drop down to 9 FPS but thats what I meant by not as smooth as the other versions..... but I also got a huge score increase over 2.5. If I didn't get that frame rate drop though.... I would have had way over 95 FPS and possibly even 100 FPS. Before that stutter... I was at a Frame rate of 98 FPS then after that drop for a split second to 9 FPS.... I had to work my way back from 88FPS.... it was a quick blink of an eye. If you ask me even though the scores are lower in 2.5 I still think we should use it as it is a more stable version. But that's just My opinion.

Here's the pic....

*Old Score with 2.5 Much more stable FPS no drops.... But lower score...*




*New Score ... Much Much higher.... But also less stable in terms of FPS drops all over the place.... quick research for Nvidia and ATI*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2011)

There needs to be another thread started for the new version. Introducing it here now would nullify all previous scores for comparison.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> There needs to be another thread started for the new version. Introducing it here now would nullify all previous scores for comparison.



Yeah I suppose your right.... If you haven't done it.... I will.


----------



## trickson (Mar 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> There needs to be another thread started for the new version. Introducing it here now would nullify all previous scores for comparison.



I agree . need a new thread for the new test .


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

trickson said:


> I agree . need a new thread for the new test .



I did and here is is....http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2216124#post2216124

I left the settings the same way from this one but I will let you guys comment on that if we need to do something different.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2011)

Heaven DX11
rickss69|Diamond 5850|1030/1250|1110|Intel i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 9, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Just for giggles...all settings max/extreme :


Same here, Just for giggles...all settings max/extreme :


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 20, 2011)

rickss69|5970/5870|950/1200|2939|i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 21, 2011)

Krony said:


> I think 2.5 is more buggy, so i would suggest just stick with 2.1



i conferm ad agree


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2011)

Bump for better scores

Fullinfusion|6950|950/1450|2154|PhenomII 1090T@ 4.063GHz 

Number 1 in the crossfire section so far lol...


----------



## claylomax (May 24, 2011)

p3gaz_001 said:


> i conferm ad agree



I agree with you two; I tried Heaven 2.5 twice, this last time after a fresh install of windows; it won't benchmark in fullscreen and freezes. I'm going back to 2.1.


----------



## Melvis (May 24, 2011)

claylomax said:


> I agree with you two; I tried Heaven 2.5 twice, this last time after a fresh install of windows; it won't benchmark in fullscreen and freezes. I'm going back to 2.1.



Thats funny, i have found it to be the other way around  O well


----------



## claylomax (May 24, 2011)

Also the load on the gpu is not consistent, many spikes up and down.


----------

